# Tom Blackman show prep for UKBFF Portsmouth



## Tinytom

I start my diet for this show on monday

www.efbbsouthcoast.co.uk

This is an awesome show run by Paul Smith who will also be bringing Dennis James along to guest pose. This is a good day out for all the family as Paul also brings along face painters etc for the kids and he runs a kids pose down midway through the day where the kids can win easter eggs for showing their dads how to pose on stage.

Some background

I recently ran a high strength Methyl Trienolone course as a last gasp mass attack in preparation for this show the link is here.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17079-methyl-trienolone-injectable-last-mass-course.html

I have had my bloods back following my PCT and apart from a slightly elevated liver enzymes (2 points above normal) and a high level of urea and creatinine (because of the protein intake and my muscle mass) I am healthy and ready to go.

Starting Monday I will keep a diary of EXACTLY what I do day to day for the show which is 12 weeks prep. Now I've had some people saying to me 'Tom I know you wrote that diary on Methyl Trien but c'mon what else did you use' I can tell you that when I write a diary its all there so I will not be using any magic potions without all you guys knowing about it.

So this week I have been basically just doing maintenance workouts on each bodypart and making sure I have no injuries before I start the diet and prep.

As a background info I have been running GH at 8iu every training day since finishing my course and have just finished my PCT which consisted of

ROHM PCT caps

Inner Armour Test-9-Meth (OTC ZMA Trib/Longjack supp)

So I'll get some photos done this weekend as a starting point for reference.

BRING ON THE BROCCOLI :boohoo: reggers:


----------



## Littleluke

I'm looking forward to following this thread. Portsmouth is literally 5 mins from me so I'll be down for the show. Be nice to see the same turnout as Baz's show.

Paul Smith is a really nice bloke, always sorts me out good deals in regards to protein etc. He used to be MASSIVE, still tonk though!

Good luck with this thread tom and your prep mate. I'll be extremely interested to see what you eat as I'm still unsure when it comes to prepping.


----------



## DB

Best of luck tom! will be keeping a keen eye on this thread... see ya on April the first if not before


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good luck m8! cant w8 to see how the thread turns out..


----------



## big

No magical pixie juice then?? 

Good luck dude, not that you need it


----------



## Ralphy

look forward to reading this.

Good luck pal.


----------



## BIG-UNC

good luck TT

just let me know if you require any assistance with anything ok lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck Mr Pasty Baton!

I'm sure I can pop down and shout some rude words at you!

Dennis James should pull a fair crowd too!


----------



## Tinytom

I'm dreading the crowd you know.

A lot of my mates have said they're gonna wear T-shirts saying 'SMash the Pasty TinyTom' on it

And I'm sure there will be chants of Pasty Baton etc from you guys.

What have I started? :nono:


----------



## matt p

good luck tom, i'm sure with your level of dedication you will be succesful, looking foward to following your journey on the thread and will be there to cheer you on come show time!


----------



## Harry1436114491

Good luck TT may have to pop across for this one and comibine it with a bit of sandle shopping at gun warf.


----------



## Borris

> And I'm sure there will be chants of Pasty Baton etc from you guys.


hahaha, is it true at baz;s show, raikey was shouting "dirty baz" ? lmao


----------



## 3752

this is going to be an intresting thread for the members...good luck with the prep mate...


----------



## Magic Torch

Tinytom said:


> I'm dreading the crowd you know.
> 
> A lot of my mates have said they're gonna wear T-shirts saying 'SMash the Pasty TinyTom' on it
> 
> And I'm sure there will be chants of Pasty Baton etc from you guys.
> 
> What have I started? :nono:


LOL we've already put in a bulk order for inflatable batons and Ginsters Pasties!

Nah man we'll be cool, I just cant wait to see how much you have improved dude, you have a great physique (sp?)!


----------



## DB

Borris said:


> hahaha, is it true at baz;s show, raikey was shouting "dirty baz" ? lmao


Yes mate i walked on stage and lined up... then all i heard was... 'go on babe' in a horrid scretchin common accent (my girl)... a grandad like northern voice bellowing ' come on dirty barry' ... and tatyana sayin somethign about my glutes eeekkk :tongue10:

lmao had me crackin up on stage.. :beer1:


----------



## ah24

Im hopefully coming down to this show...first ever show!

Only thing is, i thought it was *may* the 1st..im getting my 125

motorbike march 24th and gotta take a roads all way down there from

gatwick!!  Thats like 7days riding experience...im gonna die

Good luck Tom by the way!


----------



## robdog

Good look with all the prep mate im sure you will look sh1t hot.


----------



## TypeR

good luck mate..ive goto get to this comp!

Ben


----------



## staffy

Good luck & enjoy it Mr Blackman :lift:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

Good Luck Tom,



Tinytom said:


> I'm dreading the crowd you know.
> 
> A lot of my mates have said they're gonna wear T-shirts saying 'SMash the Pasty TinyTom' on it
> 
> And I'm sure there will be chants of Pasty Baton etc from you guys.
> 
> What have I started? :nono:


:rolleye11 I rang the wholesaler this afternoon for a quote on 200 special design made to order inflatable novelty baseball bats.

Rest assured guys 'Pasty Batons' will be avaliable for all who attend the event:love:


----------



## Magic Torch

staffy said:


> Good luck & enjoy it Mr Blackman :lift:


Whoa Wade looking stacked in your Av mate!

Are you doing the Portsmouth show too?


----------



## staffy

Ill be there watching & cheering for Tom...

Will do something later in the year, which will give me time to put on some more size...


----------



## tahir

Tinytom said:


> he runs a kids pose down midway through the day where the kids can win easter eggs for showing their dads how to pose on stage.


lol,

i remeber this i couldnt stop myself laughing!


----------



## BIG-UNC

good luck mr TT im sure youll do fine!!!!

hey staffy how good do you look in that pic on your avatar!!!!!!

sorry if ive missed things but im not around much these days!


----------



## Magic Torch

Good luck for tomorrow Tom, best chuck all that junk outta your fridge mate and get the boring foods in 

Rendez vous at the local KFC in Portsmouth is your next decent meal!


----------



## Delhi

I am very interested in this thread TT, as I am also in prep mode just now so should give me a bit more guidance in my quest.

I will also try and make it down........................


----------



## Tinytom

Yesterday I had a last rights of sorts and had a sausage and bean sandwich for breakfast (12pm)

Then I had 5 steak burgers thorughout the day and 6 eggs before bed.

Also last night I started my course for the show.

The course runs for 12 weeks up to the show however I stop a week before so technically 11 weeks.

Its splits over 2 sections

The first 5 weeks is a high test and boldenone combination designed to maximise RBC and fullness in the muscle so that I can train at a level that is high enough to maximise the fat burning effect.

The way I intend to diet for the show is to lose the majority of my bodyfat in these next 6-7 weeks and then weeks 8-10 will be sculpting down the last remaining bits.

This is why my course will change around week 6 to incorporate more high anabolics and non-aromatising androgens as the diet will change from maximum fat loss into anticatabolic while hardening up the physique.

This has been part of my plan for the last year - to keep lean enough that I only require 6-7 weeks fat loss and then I can eat into my diet and keep my carbs a little higher so that I can present a fuller harder physique on stage.

In previous years especially at the British in 2005 I have been fat burning up to the last week and this has negatively affected my presentation.

By getting the majority of fat off as soon as possible I can keep eating carbs as long as I use the calories in my cardio and training but my body will become more efficient at storing the carbs as glycogen to respond to this increased workload.

I know this is possible because speaking with John Hodgson at CNP he was eating 800g of carbs in the weeks running up to the shows he did and he looked dry and full as hell.

I'll post up my days activities later on.


----------



## ah24

Sounds like you have it sorted tom

Good luck again with it all mate, and hey..you best rinse up its gonna be my first show i go to!! 

Going to sound like a total d!ck here, but i never knew you could still cycle leading upto comp, i always thought you use it to bulk up during the off season - but iv never looked into gear as dont wanna tempt myself just yet..

Good going tom and looking forward for update later, you doing pics once every couple of weeks?


----------



## Captain Hero

big guy! Good luck to you dude! Ill be keeping a close eye on your prep dude and keep checking on how you are doing


----------



## PAULSHEZ

What dosages of test/bold you thinking of Tom? and which


----------



## Borris

u got any pics of how you look now mate?


----------



## supercell

Ah, Mr Blackman,

All the best my friend in your 12 week quest for perfection. I am really looking forward to keeping up to date with this thread and also looking forward to seeing the finished article.

You have fantastic knowledge of AAS, nutrition and training so I know everyone will learn a lot from this, including myself. As the old saying goes 'knowledge is useless unless shared' and that applies SO much to this sport.

For people like me taking 'a break' from the sport, it is a great way to keep motivation high when aims and goals seem such a long way off right now.

You did well my friend to resist the temptation to compete last year and this outing will see what the fruits of you labour have yielded.

If you ever need a chat when 'the mind starts to go' give me a bell and I'll try to reassure you (if indeed you need it at all!!) as those last few weeks play tricks on you and this is when most people start looking for that magic bullet that will supposedly transform their physique. Dont try to fix what aint broke. You have all the tools in your bag to deliver a class and show winning physique and I know you will not leave any stone unturned in your quest!!

All the best Tom for what will be an incredible and exciting journey, not just for you but also for me and I am sure many others.

J


----------



## Nytol

Excellent, I really like your diary's.

I will certainly do my best to get to that show, I'm a big fan of Dennis James too,


----------



## chrisj22

Yes, Dennis James rocks


----------



## ah24

Nice post james, its threads like this, yours and DB's that have made me so determined to compete..whenever that is lol..

You going to the show?


----------



## supercell

Oh yeah wouldnt miss it for anything. Always go to Pauls show, its a corker plus DJ is guest posing and now too is my friend and recent pro card winner, Troy Brown. And of course the Blackman fella I heard is going to compete.

See you all there.

J


----------



## hackskii

I am interested to see what the combo split course of gears will be.

Just a suggestion though, why not something like trenbolone for your androgen phase?

Anyway, I will be looking fwd to reading this 12 week prep.


----------



## Tinytom

Sunday night - 600mg Boldenone, 250mg Test Heptylate

Monday

6.00 - 5g BCAAs, Inner Armour Lipoxil fat burner, 125ml OJ

6.30 - 45 mins cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin granules, Sultanas, Mixed Spice

9.00 - Protein drink - 45g protein

11.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato

1.00 - Inner Armour Whey Protein and Casein protein drink, Udos Oil

3.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato

5.30 - Same as 1.00

6.45 - 5g BCAA, Lipoxil, Test-9-Meth

7.00 - Train Hamstrings and Calves, Abs

8.00 - CEE

8.30 - Inner Armour Whey Protein, BCAAs, 50g simple sugars

9.30 - Steak and Brocolli, plus some almonds

10.30 - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, plus some almonds

11.30 - 8iu Hygetropin, 2mg Tanning Peptide, Cort Bloc (cortisol suppressent supplement)

12 - Bed

88kg Monday night.

This will be my staple diet for the next few weeks while I assess how much I am losing per week.

I also drank about 5 litres of water today and probably 4-5 cups of green tea.

I'm not too concerned about quantities of foods at the moment as I'm using these 2 weeks to assess my calorific needs. if necessary I will adjust protein and carb levels after 2 weeks.

I'll get some pics up tonight. Unfortunately I was pushed for time last night and so I didnt get any taken.


----------



## RAIKEY

i nearly said "good luck" Tom but i feel it always sounds lame,

because, at the level you're at and the knowledge you've gained regarding

the sport to put any of it down to "luck" would be an insult,.....

so i'll say well done so far, and i look forward to seeing how it all goes,...


----------



## Great White

Tom

Diet looks good mate, but there is a lot of carbs there no?

I make it around 150g - 200g

How come so many carbs? Im on less than that atm on this carb cycle diet and im 13kg heavier than you (Granted, im funking starving 24/7 atm)


----------



## supercell

Paul if you work out from Toms weight the number of carbs he should be on to drop bodyfat it works out at around 180g per day, which means what he is on now is pretty much spot on. As for 'a lot of carbs', I think not, a man with the kind of muscle mass that Tom has should be shooting for at least what he is on now and let the cardio do the work.

I have worked out that for Toms weight protein should be at 352g (88kg x 4)his carbs at 176g (88kg x 2) and his fats should come from his food and also a little udos or flax and be around 70g per day. Thus his total calorific intake per day would be around 2800-2900 Kcals. As time goes by though Tom may find he could raise this a little to fill up in the last few weeks before loading.

It really depends on the strategy Tom adopts and whether he does what I did (kept cals constant and upped cardio if needed) or whether he goes down the carb cycling route. Having personally done both types of diet, for pure ease and effectiveness the 'keeping cals the same' option was far superior, as there weren't so many variables. The only thing I did do once a week was have a 'clean cheat'.

Whatever option Tom goes for it will work, it is just down to personal preferrence and what 'suits' his body type and metabolism best.

If Tom does wish to bring a fuller physique to the stage then IMO he will have to keep his carbs at 175g a day at least and maybe even increase it a little at the expense of dietary fat. Tom is not afraid of cardio and that is the trick. More cals (carbs) and more cardio, keeps you fuller, fitter and gets you shredded whilst maintaining your muscle mass; I for one would do it no other way now.

James


----------



## Tinytom

Like the man said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Great White

Hmm

Spot on info SuperCell - Thanks for that.

So, for me to be maintaining at the moment I would be looking at:

102kg x 4 = 408g Protein

102kg x 2 - 204g Carbs

Then about 80g Of fats from Udos / Fish Oil, etc.

I do cardio 5 - 6 times a week and train the same.

(sorry for the hijack tom - PM me if you would rather keep it off this thread supercell  )


----------



## supercell

You have mail, Paul

J


----------



## Aftershock

supercell said:


> Paul if you work out from Toms weight the number of carbs he should be on to drop bodyfat it works out at around 180g per day, which means what he is on now is pretty much spot on. As for 'a lot of carbs', I think not, a man with the kind of muscle mass that Tom has should be shooting for at least what he is on now and let the cardio do the work.
> 
> I have worked out that for Toms weight protein should be at 352g (88kg x 4)his carbs at 176g (88kg x 2) and his fats should come from his food and also a little udos or flax and be around 70g per day. Thus his total calorific intake per day would be around 2800-2900 Kcals. As time goes by though Tom may find he could raise this a little to fill up in the last few weeks before loading.
> 
> It really depends on the strategy Tom adopts and whether he does what I did (kept cals constant and upped cardio if needed) or whether he goes down the carb cycling route. Having personally done both types of diet, for pure ease and effectiveness the 'keeping cals the same' option was far superior, as there weren't so many variables. The only thing I did do once a week was have a 'clean cheat'.
> 
> Whatever option Tom goes for it will work, it is just down to personal preferrence and what 'suits' his body type and metabolism best.
> 
> If Tom does wish to bring a fuller physique to the stage then IMO he will have to keep his carbs at 175g a day at least and maybe even increase it a little at the expense of dietary fat. Tom is not afraid of cardio and that is the trick. More cals (carbs) and more cardio, keeps you fuller, fitter and gets you shredded whilst maintaining your muscle mass; I for one would do it no other way now.
> 
> James


Very Interesting.

Ive been cycling carbs (without gear) and tbh Ive suffering and losing to much strength for my liking..

I think ill give this approach a bash....... 

Im sure Tom will be in top shape whatever approach he goes for..


----------



## Tinytom

I've forgotten to thank all you guys for your support already, I didnt think this thread would develop so quickly.

As for the carb cycling thing, I am making an attempt this year to diet without the need for ultra low carb cycling.

This has been a year in the preparation as many of you who have followed my diaries have seen that I eat very lean in the off season.

Therefore my body has become more efficient and has grown used to this sort of eating regime.

At the moment I am about 10% bodyfat and so the extremes normally followed on diets do not really apply to me as I have not got a lot to lose in terms of fat mass.

Therefore by increasing my workload and just reducing my carbs slightly (you'll notice that my 1pm and 4.30pm meals contain no carbs whereas before this would be 40g carbs) I am confident of keeping all my size and just getting leaner. Of course this is my first stab at it so it may need some adjustment but we'll see what happens.

Pics up later.


----------



## hackskii

supercell said:


> Tom is not afraid of cardio and that is the trick. More cals (carbs) and more cardio, keeps you fuller, fitter and gets you shredded whilst maintaining your muscle mass; I for one would do it no other way now.


This is the answer I have been looking for.

I have been looking for this answer for a long time.

I always wondered why body builders did so much cardio pre-contest prep, now I know why.

This opens up some insight for me.

Thanks James


----------



## danimal

good luck tom,


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> I've forgotten to thank all you guys for your support already, I didnt think this thread would develop so quickly.


Its because Xmas and the New Year has passed by and there's nothing of note on the tele, mate.

Stay strong big man

J


----------



## Nine Pack

James is bang on there. I like to keep as well fed as possible and burn the calories through activitiy (cardio). This way the body detects a regular influx of nutrients in sufficient quantities so it does'nt panic & start hanging on to fat stores for dear life. It's the best way to retain as much lean tissue as possible IMO. The no cardio, low carb approach will only work for so long as the body has mechanisms that kick in when calories are low, and they have nothing to do with keeping muscle!

Seemed to work well for Mr Llewellin.

Tom, I'm not going to wish you luck, as I know you would'nt leave anything down to luck. I know you'll keep pushing till the last minute. Work hard & above all, enjoy it.


----------



## hackskii

Nine Pack said:


> James is bang on there. I like to keep as well fed as possible and burn the calories through activitiy (cardio). This way the body detects a regular influx of nutrients in sufficient quantities so it does'nt panic & start hanging on to fat stores for dear life. It's the best way to retain as much lean tissue as possible IMO. The no cardio, low carb approach will only work for so long as the body has mechanisms that kick in when calories are low, and they have nothing to do with keeping muscle!
> 
> Seemed to work well for Mr Llewellin.
> 
> Tom, I'm not going to wish you luck, as I know you would'nt leave anything down to luck. I know you'll keep pushing till the last minute. Work hard & above all, enjoy it.


Sure, I can think of one hormone that slows output during dieting, that is thyroid.

*I finally understand now.*

*
The above approach keeps the metabolism from being compromised, right?*


----------



## Tinytom

Oi stop hijacking my thread lol.


----------



## Tinytom

pics. sorry for the crappy camera phone quality


----------



## Tinytom

another pic. 88kg in these pics


----------



## hackskii

Tinytom said:


> Oi stop hijacking my thread lol.


Hey ***, I expect to learn alot from this thread, might not come from you but........lol

How much do you weight Tim?......heee heeee, I mean Tom?


----------



## hackskii

Damn, those are some big ass arms you have there.

Your chest is massive too, are those implants?......


----------



## DB

damn tom i am shocked u are looking like that so far out.. u'll have plenty of time to practise carbin up etc u'll come in awesome mate


----------



## chrisj22

You look awesome Tom. Abs are present already. In 8 weeks tops they'll be through clear as a day.


----------



## Ralphy

As above, nice & lean with *12* weeks to go!!!

That's one hell of a full chest I tell you


----------



## Magic Torch

FCUK Tom that is freaky you are a unit, best clear some space on your shelf mate


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom,

What did you weigh on stage last time you competed?


----------



## Tinytom

I was 78kg at the British in 2005. these are some pics from then.


----------



## supercell

Your chest is ridiculous mate!! I must admit I'm the first one not to blow smoke up someones **** but I have to say you are looking very well Mr Blackman; very well indeed.

You honestly could never train your chest again and it would make no difference to it.

From the back things have certainly been happening. There's a lot more thickness now and good sweep. As the fat comes off this will only become even more apparent. Your rear delts are also looking well developed, which in any back pose is so important.

Your arms have also improved, esp in the tricep giving your arms more depth.

As for your legs I can either assume you were commando or sporting a rather tasteful pair of briefs, either way those tracky bottoms are best left on!!

Good work mate very impressed with your condition. This is what everyone should aspire to. Off season is not fat season (note to self) Nothing worse than a fat BBer (note to self again)

In 8 weeks you will be pretty much there mate, then its coast all the way into the show....God this game is so easy!

J


----------



## ah24

Looking great mate..huge but lean, well done!

You are gonna cruise this!

As chris said, abs are already present - just keep it all up


----------



## tahir

Tinytom said:


> Monday
> 
> 6.30 - 45 mins cardio
> 
> 7.30 - CEE
> 
> 8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin granules, Sultanas, Mixed Spice
> 
> 9.00 - Protein drink - 45g protein
> 
> .


hey mate firstly, u r looking wicked in ur pics, hope everything goes well leading up to the show,

i was wondering why u take ur protein 30 mins after having oats, wouldnt it be easier having it together?

thanx


----------



## hackskii

Tom, you have a very semetrical body with alot of mass.

I would love to have your body at any age.


----------



## Tinytom

James - thanks for that, I remember one of the big advantages that you and Nathan had over me at the British was a more detailed back so this has been a priority for me this year. I'll get some leg shots done this week, I just didnt have any pants on yesterday rofl.

Hackskii - I swear you are trying to hit on me with all these compliments you big smooth operator. 

Tahir - It basically comes down to eating time, I have a small stomach so have to eat my oats first and then my protein a while later so that it goes down OK. If I have my protein drink first I cant stomach the oats.


----------



## Aftershock

What weight do you think you will come in at this time Tom?


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 9th Jan

6.15 - 5g BCAA, Lipoxil, Coffee, 100ml OJ

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, almonds, MIxed spice, sultanas with Splenda

9.00 - Protein Drink

11.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato + Udos

1pm - Inner Armour Whey and Casein mixture + Udos

3pm - Chicken and Sweet potato + Udos

5.00 - Test9Meth, Lipoxil, 5g BCAA, coffee

5.30 - Train Chest and delts

6.45 - CEE

7.00 - PWO shake (Inner Armour Whey, BCAAs, 50g simple sugars)

9.00 - Salmon with Orange Zest, GInger, Cinnamon and cider vinegar. Broccoli

11pm - 6 egg whites 3 yolks

11.30 - 8iu Hygetropin, Secreta GH, Cort bloc

Felt quite tired today but not from dieting, had a bad nights sleep on MOnday and so was tired for most of the day. Training was good and I kept up a fast pace.

I haven't started cardio in the evening yet as I want to see the progress this week just by dropping my carbs slightly and increasing my workload.

I'm not sure of what weight I will come in at as this year I am leaner than previous years before the diet. I am 88kg now so maybe I will come in at 85 on stage. I dont really care this year as long as I am in condition as I will definately not be U80 or over 90


----------



## Nine Pack

Judging by your current condition, I would imagine a stage weight nudging over 80 kilos (if carbed up fully) but with far more detail than before due to improvements, so a true net gain of 3 kilos if we assume you try to get sharper & sharper every time. Looking good Tom, quality gains instead of just slabs of blubber for the hell of it. That's how it's done!

Give em hell! :mad2:


----------



## Nytol

Your looking fantastic mate, and I think you are being a bit hard on yourself with the '10% BF' you look leaner than that to me.


----------



## MIGEL

Not been on for a while but JESUS!!! :smoke: you have grown!!! Was your last course the Met Trien one you did a journal on? I think i am gonna have to order myself several bottles!! lol

Looking good my man!! Best of luck (somehow dont think you need it!!)


----------



## Fivos

Tom all the best mate. Looking forward to seeing you on stage.

Fivos


----------



## Aftershock

Tinytom said:


> Tuesday 9th Jan
> 
> 6.15 - 5g BCAA, Lipoxil, Coffee, 100ml OJ
> 
> 6.30 - Cardio
> 
> 7.30 - CEE


What kind of intensity is the cardio Tom?

Do you monitor your heart rate or do you instinctively know when you're in the Zone?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Hey, whats your training routine look like now? what have you changed to adjust for comp?


----------



## Delhi

Just seen the pics Tom looking feaky already and still 12 weeks out........WOW you will look tops come show time


----------



## Tinytom

Aftershock - Cardio is just at a 'jogging' pace 70rpm on level 6. I haven't done cardio for a year so I'm easing myself into it. Next week I'm going to do the X trainer in the morning to increase the calories burnt

Great 1 - Training is just as I have laid out in my Mass course diary but the difference is that I am doing 10-15 reps per set and slightly less weight.

My training now has switched from

breaking down fibres to encourage growth ---> Maintaining muscle mass through effective stimulus.

The goal for the next 12 weeks is to burn as many calories as possible while training but at the same time I will be trying to maintain the muscle by lifting close to what I do on the off season so as the body is encouraged to keep the muscle for the training.

Thats the theory anyway


----------



## Borris

holy fk, tom what have you done to that chest? looks awsom, whole body looks awsom. good work mate


----------



## Tinytom

Wednesday 10 January

6.15 - Lipoxil, BCAAs, Coffee, 100ml OJ

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.15 - Oats. Lecithin, Sultanas, almonds.

8.45 - Protein Shake

11.00 - Chicken and Sweet Potato. Udos oil

1pm - Inner Armour Whey and casein drink. Udos oil

3pm - Same as 11am

5.30 - Cardio

6.45 - Apple Trioplex Bar (was going to have some oats and protein shake but I'd run out of oats)

8.30 - SPorts Massage

9.15 - Salmon and broccoli same as tuesday night

11.00 - Same as 1pm

11.30 - Secreta GH, Cort Bloc, 250mg Rohm Test Heptylate

Today was a bit unorganised in the evening hence the gaps and what is essentially a cheat with the Trioplex bar.

In the off season I would normally have a protein drink at 4.30 an hour before training, however I believe in training on an empty stomach while dieting to maximise GH out put and fat loss. Therefore there is a 2.5 hour gap between my last meal at 3pm and training so I dont eat for nearly 4 hours. However I then rectify this in the evening by having several high protein meals 1.5 hours apart to aid recovery.

Also I try to keep the time between morning cardio and my first meal at an hour due to some info I read a while back about carbs affecting the fat burning properties of morning cardio immediately upon ingestion AFTER the cardio. By keeping the first meal some time from the cardio I feel this aids in the fat loss, certainly I'm not going to lose any muscle in this short time but the body may continue to burn up fat calories. A risk but a calculated one.

Borris - I think I must be genetically gifted with Chest and Tricep genetics as they seem to be the bodyparts that I have to keep in check from getting too big. I dont think I do anything that special for them but I do emphasise continuous tension as a rule. Some people like to lock out on their exercises as a little cheating rest. Me I like to just fire out the reps then collapse on the bench LMAO


----------



## supercell

You are right in your thinking Tom. Why give the body what it wants after cardio, it has no reason to continue burning fat if it is supplied with energy rich food. What I would do instead of going a whole hour without food, is take some glutamine or some more BCAA.

This approach worked for me and has theory behind it so you are not taking a calculated risk, in fact there is no risk at all.

My only concern is that you are not taking your whey isolate first before your oats. I know you struggle with eating the oats after but IMO I would be more inclined to opt for the protein rather than the carbs even if you cant take in the carbs for an hour or so. This would actually enhance the fat burning effect even more and keep the body utilising the fat stores. What ever you do will work mate just trying to thrash around a few options to get that protein in before the oats. Anything taken in before the protein will slow its absorbsion down and this is the only time (as well as post training) when the body needs whey isolate fast.

Good to see the salmon in last thing too with those fats at this time of night you want to slow that amino seapage as much as poss. Have you considered using micellar casein with udos before bed too and perhaps halve the amount of salmon? I hope you dont mind my suggestions Tom, if you do let me know mate. I just want you to come in the best you ever have done.

stay strong

James


----------



## Nytol

supercell said:


> You are right in your thinking Tom. Why give the body what it wants after cardio, it has no reason to continue burning fat if it is supplied with energy rich food. What I would do instead of going a whole hour without food, is take some glutamine or some more BCAA.
> 
> This approach worked for me and has theory behind it so you are not taking a calculated risk, in fact there is no risk at all.
> 
> James


I'd agree with that too, or some whey in water, just a small amount to give your muscles some protein would work well.

I am sure I have read studies showing whey in water (20g I think it was), or BCAA before cardio actually increased BF reduction in the test subjects, over fasted cardio alone.

I have no idea where I saw it though it was a couple of years back at least, might have even been in the front of MD magazine, in one of their little science bits.


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for your input James and Nytol I do appreciate any ideas as I may not have considered it due to the tunnel vision you get when dieting.

I do have some BCAAs before cardio but I guess it also makes sense to have them after, I even wrote a post on that topic today, talk about the left not knowing what the right is doing lol.

I might look to have my Protein a bit earlier then but I know from past dieting that I then cannot eat all my oats. No harm with a buit of jigging around though.

I remember when I was trying to make the weight for the British that I actually didnt eat any carbs until lunchtime in the last 2 weeks to try and get that last bit off. Nearly killed me though LMAO.


----------



## mrmasive

Very informative


----------



## invisiblekid

Tom, quick question - I notice in your PPWO meal (salmon etc...) doesn't contain any carbs (well apart from broccoli etc...) whats the reason for this? I know there are good fats in there, but I thought PWO and PPWO were the most important times to consume carbs? Is this to continue the fat burning?

Also - you mentioned you do cardio after training - do you just have CEE + BCAA before or whey and carbs as well?

Sorry if this has been covered - had a quick look through the thread again, but couldn't find anything.

BTW: great thread, its going to provide a lot of people with excellent info. So good luck staying fit and healthy for the show - you seem to have the rest wrapped up!


----------



## Nine Pack

The only drawback I can see with taking protein long before carbs after any training, cardio or whatever, is that the body will be trying to replenish glycogen stores & blood sugar. It may use the protein for that purpose instead, in fact it probably will. If you have the carbs say, 30- 40 mins post cardio (after showering etc), then the whey 30-40 mins after, the body will be able to use the protein for it's intended purpose. I'm sure we all know carbs are 'protein sparing' and when in a restricted calorie environment we should give the body what it needs, but also pay attention to what it needs and when.

Just my thoughts though.


----------



## hackskii

What about taking them together?

After a workout one is more insulin sensitive, better chance for glycogen replenishment and less chance of fat gain.


----------



## Tinytom

I think I'll stick with what I was originally doing.

I'm gonna confuse myself with both sides of the arguments and both have relevance.

Today I had my oats then my protein shake 10 minutes later although I was a little full.

Keep up with the suggestions though guys, I do appreciate it


----------



## ah24

You got the leg shots up yet?


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> I might look to have my Protein a bit earlier then but I know from past dieting that I then cannot eat all my oats. No harm with a buit of jigging around though.


I would think that 20g of whey isolate in water would be very thin and not effect your appitite for your oats.

I would also doubt that your body could convert the protein into energy in the time it takes to do your cardio, converting protein into energy, requires a great deal of energy from the body, so it does not like to do it.

I would say it will chose the fat as the easier option, just my logical opinion.


----------



## Tinytom

Thursday 11 January

6.15 - BCAAs, Lipoxil, Coffee

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - Oats, Lecithin, Sultanas, flaked almonds

8.45 - Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and sweet potato, Udos

1.00 - Inner armour whey and casein drink, Udos

3pm - Chicken and sweet potato, Udos

4pm - same as 1pm

5pm - Lipoxil, BCAAs, Test9Meth, Coffee

5.30 - Train quads

7.00 - CEE

7.30 - PWO shake - Inner armour whey, BCAAs and Simple sugars (50g)

9.30 - Sirloin Steak and Broccoli with Almonds

11.00 - 8 egg whites, 3 yolks, almonds

11.30 - Secreta GH, 8iu Hygetropin

Today I had another protein drink an hour after my 3pm meal, this was due to the amount of chicken being very small (co-op has 480g packs not 600g like Asda and Sainsburys). When I trained legs I did the following

Front Squat - 5 sets

Leg Press - 4 sets

DB walking lunges - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Front squats - 2 sets (1 plate a side)

All the sets were 10+ reps but at a sub maximal load of about -20% of my normal weight. I feel that this is still enough stimulus for the muscles in terms of retaining size but allows me more reps in order to burn more calories.


----------



## 3752

Tom i think everything has been covered by both James and Paul B concerning your dedication and focus to the sport...

I will say that you are much more prepared and focused than i have ever seen before, this along with the low bodyfat that you are holding in my opinion will only pay dividends for you...i must say that i have you lower than 10% more like 8%...

I am now not to eager to start my diet thread in 3 weeks time


----------



## supercell

Hey Paul what with you AND Tom dieting, this section is gonna be red hot. Looking very much forward to yours too, Paul. You always say it as you see it, which I like. Threads like these are so important for people to fully understand what REALLY goes into prepping and just how much dedication and commitment it takes..Hats off to you both and keep up the very good work Tom.

Not only does it inform us but also keeps everything in focus for you too. I cant tell you how much writing it all down helped me. The comments too, are motivating but in all honesty even if no-one commented I would still do it just for my own sanity. For me it was a necessary process and one that I will do again to help bring the ultimate package to the stage (and drum up some all important publicity and support!!!!)

James


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry Tom, i hope you'll excuse me a for a second I'm not trying to confuse or panic here but Nytol, you are indeed right there, however ask yourself what the body will use to replenish blood sugar if it has'nt had chance to turn the protein into energy? It will turn to stored protein, i.e muscle tissue, not bodyfat as it can be broken down much more quickly. This is even worse for a bodybuilder.

Replenishing blood sugar is the body's No1 priority as it is the primary survival mechanism, bar none. No blood sugar, brain dies, we die. Because of this, it will cannibalise muscle without hesitation as the human organism cares not a jot about being lean & muscular, it just wants to survive, and quite rightly so. Armed with this knowledge, we should work with the body & try not to coax it into doing things it it is reluctant to.

Anyway Tom's got it straight in his head and clearly knows how his body reacts. You're right on track Tom.


----------



## Aftershock

Tom have you ever considered splitting the GH shots up so you are taking some of the growth before the am Cardio?

An extract from Building the perfect beast "As a rule GH administration during a period in which a glucometer reading of below 65 exists results in a significant increase in fat expenditure.

Many have followed this practice and followed with cardio sessions to heighten the effect."

Its seems to me that such an environment will obviously exist when doing am cardio after fasting all night. Take into cosideration the anti-catabolic effect of the GH and it may give you the extra piece of mind while waiting for an hour after cardio before eating. Obviously you know what your doing but its just something else for you to think about.


----------



## Tinytom

Aftershock - Yeah I am splitting them down next week. This week is like a prep week to get me used to the dieting again as I haven't been doing it for a year. Next week I will be changing things around slightly including am-pm GH shots. Also some Omega IGF turned up mysteriously so I can't let that go to waste now can I. 

Thanks for everyone else's comments I'm looking forward to seeing what a year off has done to my stage physique.:lift:


----------



## Nine Pack

Aftershock said:


> Tom have you ever considered splitting the GH shots up so you are taking some of the growth before the am Cardio?
> 
> An extract from Building the perfect beast "As a rule GH administration during a period in which a glucometer reading of below 65 exists results in a significant increase in fat expenditure.
> 
> Many have followed this practice and followed with cardio sessions to heighten the effect."
> 
> Its seems to me that such an environment will obviously exist when doing am cardio after fasting all night. Take into cosideration the anti-catabolic effect of the GH and it may give you the extra piece of mind while waiting for an hour after cardio before eating. Obviously you know what your doing but its just something else for you to think about.


HGH has a secondary function that not many are aware of. Administered under low blood sugar conditions it will actually assist in the replenishment of blood glucose. Think about it, this is by means of exerting a catabolic effect.

The rule I go by is to take GH away from periods of sleep, and away from training. The difference in efficacy may be only slight, but the catabolic effects are avoided.


----------



## supercell

This is one of the reasons I advocate its use when blood sugar levels are not comprimised i.e after a meal or just before. Agree with Nine Pack. Avoid training but Ok before bed IMO as Tom is in fact doing.

Twice a day administration for me would be optimum for fat loss (which is required here) Personally I would administer the first after meal 1 and the second mid to late afternoon, when natural production is at its lowest.

If doing a single dose I feel my preference would be after Meal 1 but close on its heals would be at bedtime. All this talk of shutting down the body's natural production may be true but when you are excreting only 0.5-1iu per day naturally, if putting in 4-8ius, who really cares!!

I think that sometimes people go too much into depth regarding dosing schedules. At the end of the day we are putting into the body between 4 and 8 times the normal amount so it could actually be fairly irrelavant and even if it isn't would we (as BBers) actually notice a difference? I doubt it. More important with GH is to be consistant with its use as I am sure Paul S will testify. The longer you use it the better. For me the main benefit during dieting was to keep me fuller and more vascular and also enabling me to eat more food...which lets face it is the most important thing whilst dieting to avoid the dreaded catabolism of hard earned muscle tissue.

James


----------



## hackskii

Man, what a fantastic thread, lots of deep info here.

I agree, the longer cycles of HGH work best.

I being of the older pursuasion notice its effects easily.

Better, deeper sleep if taken at night.

One thing I have noticed experimenting with dosing proticols was when I shot in the morning first thing, and afternoon ED I lost alot of fat on my stomach.

I didnt notice this at night time administration or it was not as pronounced.

Its like for me recovery was better at night (1 shot), but fat loss was better with the split doses during the day.

Just what I noticed anyway.

I also really looked fwd to my GH shot ED, I looked fwd to that big time.

I also notice I got more hair growth on my stomach, even winger noticed it.

I have no idea why.


----------



## Nine Pack

The only reason I avoid it before bed is to minimise the suppression of natural GH secretion. Again, the difference it makes may only be slight, but it's there non the less.

If it helps you to sleep Tom, then it is worth it. Sleep can become a precious commodity when dieting & the benefits of sleep far outweigh the slight dip in natural GH secretion. James is a terminal insomniac when he diets, me too to a certain extent.


----------



## 3752

ok then back on topic how has the first week been Tom??


----------



## Tinytom

Friday 12th January

6.15 - Lipoxil, BCAAs, 5g Glutamine, Coffee, some OJ

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - Oats, Lecithin, Sultanas, Cranberries, Almonds

8.45 - Protein shake

11am - Chicken and Sweet potato

1pm - Whey and casein Protein shake

3pm - Chicken and Sweet Potato

4pm - Same as 1pm

5pm - BCAAs, Lipoxil, Test9Meth,

5.30 - Train Back and Traps

6.30 - CEE

6.45 - PWO shake

9.00 - Salmon, Sweet potato and broccoli

12.00 - Whey and casein shake

2am - Whey and Casein Shake

3am - 4iu GH

Training today was awful, this was due to me being completely knackered and unable to get a pump so obviously I'd dropped my carbs too much for the week. next week I will be having a higher carb day on wednesday to compensate for this.

also changes for next week are as follows

1. I'll be running Clen for 2 weeks as I've been using Lipoxil for 5 weeks as a pre workout stimulant.

2. Pre workout I will be using a NO supplement similar to NO Xplode to compensate for the lack of carbs in providing a pump.

3. My GH shots will be split over 2 applications daily.

4. I will be doing evening cardio most nights.

On friday night I was feeling very tired and worn out.

OH BTW I dont mind a bit off discussion but off topic banter not related to the thread will be deleted.


----------



## Tinytom

Saturday 13th January

11am - 4iu GH, Nitroblast, BCAAs, Test9Meth, 5g Glutamine

11.20 - Train Arms

12.30 - CEE

1pm - PWO shake

2pm -> rest of the day - Nandos followed by lots of trioplex bars and spag bol etc etc.



3.30am - 4iu GH

Sunday 14th January

11am - Lipoxil, BCAAs, 5g Glutamine

11.20 - Cardio

12.20 - CEE

1.30pm - Chicken and Egg Omlette

4pm - 100g Oats, Lecithin, Almonds, Sultanas, Cranberries

7pm - Steak, Runner Beans and peas and Almonds

9.30pm - Trioplex bar (cos I didnt have enough yesterday lol) 

11pm - 4iu GH

Even though I had a High carb day on Saturday I still didnt feel that I had been boosted enough by it, probably due to working late on Staurday night. IN total on Saturday I probably only had the same number of calories as I did in the week so as I was feeling still flat on sunday night I decided that a trioplex bar was in order. It did the trick and as I write I am feeling nice and full (glycogen wise).

So lets see what next week brings.

OH a little bit of news. Recently I was approached by Inner Armour to be sponsored by them, seems that they had seen that I had been using their Whey etc for a while and they are more interested in sponsoring someone who has been getting results from their products. So as of last week I am now a sponsored athlete. Inner Armour is the ONLY SPONSOR I HAVE AT THIS TIME SO ANYONE WHO FALSELY CLAIMS I AM SPONSORED BY THEM IS A LIAR and lots of other words I cannot say here. :rage:


----------



## ah24

Wow all sounds good tom!

As for the feeling full glycogen wise, how exactly do you tell? Might

be a stupid question lol but all these raise and dips in blood sugars have

me confused, people say it spikes their insulin levels but iv never noticed

this..or is it just something we *know* happens?

Well done on the sposor mate Will you be doing any photo advertisements

with them?


----------



## Tinytom

Basically I can feel if I am depleted because of the response I get from ingestion of carbs. If I am depleted then immediately I become vascular and pumped almost as soon as I have any carbs, not from the carbs but some other response in thebody that I'm not sure of. Sunday I was still depleted which shouldnt be the case after a high carb day.

Obviously I'll have to eat more next saturday


----------



## Delhi

Congrats on sponsorship Tom, in my book that means "You have made it".

Not surpring really as you look awsome.

What do you do for cardio Tom? (eg cross trainer, treadmill etc)


----------



## Tinytom

CHeers Delhi

I do recumbant cycle at the moment but I will be doing some cross trainer and stepper as well to mix it up a bit.


----------



## DB

how many BPM do you try to keep your heart at during cardio mate?


----------



## Tinytom

I dont use the heart rate monitor I just do a jogging pace that I'm not out of breath on. I dont think that the target heart rate really applies to a guy of my muscle size and age as the variables are different.


----------



## staffy

Well done on your sponsorship, looking good & keep up the good work mate


----------



## Tinytom

Monday 14 January

6.15 - 40mcg Clen, 5g BCAAs, 5g Glutamine, Coffee, 4iu Hygetropin

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, Cranberries, Sultanas, Almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein Shake

11.00 - 250g Chicken, Sweet potato, MultiVits, Udos

1pm - 45g Inner Armour Whey and Casein drink, Udos

3pm - same as 11am

4.30 - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 40mcg clen

6.00 - Same as 1pm

6.45 - Nitro Blast, 5g BCAA, Test9meth, 100mcg Omega IGF

7.20 - Train Hamstrings and Calves

8.00 - CEE, then 20 minutes stepper.

8.30 - PWO shake (45g Protein, 50g sugars, BCAAs)

10.00 - Chicken Omlette, multi vits and 4g EPA

11.00 - 4iu Hygetropin, Cort Bloc


----------



## chrisj22

Tom,

Do you do your cardio in your house? I know it's only been like a week of dieting so far, but do you feel a little bit better? (by better I mean lighter/slimmer feeling?).


----------



## Tinytom

I do my cardio at the gym.

I do feel better when I look in the mirror. Thats about the only time.


----------



## Delhi

Was looking through back issues of flex Tom and came accross a picture of you, wade and James together at the UK.

Even from your early pics in this thread you look much larger.


----------



## matt p

Whats your routine in the morning mate, i notice you do your cardio down the gym at 0630, most gyms round my way dont open til 0700, do you have to drive that 20min to pro-lab gym, cardio, back home, breakfast, work etc. Just intrested really because thats alot of running round in the morning, you must be nackerd by the time you get to work!

From watching John Hodgson dvd, he does his cardio on treadmill at home and takes his breakfast to work with him, i know we cant all work for such an understanding empoyer as his, but is that a better solution for conserving energy resources.

Keep it up mate!


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 16th January

6.15 - 40 mcg Clen, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, coffee, 4iu Hygetropin

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, lecithin, sultanas, cranberries, almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato. Udos

1pm - Inner Armour whey and casein drink

3pm - same as 11am 40mcg Clen

4.45 - 5g BCAA, Nitroblast, 100mcg Omega IGF

5.15 - Train Chest and Delts

6.15 - CEE

6.20 - Cardio

7.10 - PWO Shake - 50g Isolate/concentrate blend, 50g Sugars, BCAAs

9.00 - Salmon with grated carrot and Ginger in Cider vinegar and peas

11.00 - Same as 1pm

11.15 - 4iu Hygetropin, Cort bloc

Today I felt more full although I was really tired due to not a lot of sleep on MOnday night. When I came home at 4.15 I had a small nap for 30 minutes to get myself together.

Training was OK apart from a noticeable lack of strength and motivation but this stemmed from a left shoulder injury that is preventing me from lifting very heavy. Hopefully this will be sorted soon as my massage therapist will be working on it tonight.

One noticebale thing was that I was pumped to fcuk in the gym, much more than normal, although I didnt feel pumped at all so I beleive that must be a combination of the NItroblast and IGF working in the absence of carbs.

I also got tired on my heavy sets much more quickly.

Mattp - I do my cardio at another gym which is right by my house and I take my protable DVD player in to pass the time. Works wonders.


----------



## hackskii

Well, 100mcg of IGF could possibly be the reason for the massive pumps.

I get this big time.


----------



## Tinytom

Wednesday 17th January

6.15 - 40mcg Clen, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, Coffee, 4iu Hygetropin

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, Cranberries, Sultanas, Almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein Shake

11.00 - 250g Chicken and sweet potato

1am - 50g Whey and Casein mix

3pm - Same as 11am

4.30 - 40mcg Clen, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, Coffee

4.45 - Cardio

5.45 - CEE

6.15 - Same as 8.30 am

6.30 - 50g Whey and Casein mix

9.00 - Salmon with grated carrot, ginger and cider vinegar. Peas

9.30 - 500mg Test Heptylate

10.00 - Apple Trioplex bar

10.30 - 4iu Hygetropin, Cort bloc, Secreta GH.

Today I incorporated more carbs into my day as last week I was very weak come friday. So therefore I had an extra bowl of oats and also a Trioplex bar before bed.

Before you all start screaming 'oh no carbs before bed so you'll get fat' This is not the case when you are depleted. The extra carbs worked from 2 angles

1. To give me a more restful sleep because you sleep better when carbs are present.

2. To keep up the glycogen replenishment through the night so that in the morning I have a full appearance and can continue with a moderately heavy weights session on thursday.

This morning (thursday) I was a tiny bit smoother than the night before but I was tighter through the midsection and fuller in appearance so this method worked.

Thats not to say that I'm gonna have a trioplex bar every night up till the show but for the next few weeks at least this will help provide a necessary kick in thyroid and Leptin levels for the next 2 days.

And in total my total carbs never went above about 300g on wednesday.

Oats and fruit - 70g

Sweet potato x 2 - 120g

Oats and fruit - 70g

Trioplex bar - 40g

Thats an estimate but still it pretty low for a higher carb day.

Photos up on Friday so you can judge for yourself if I've improved or not.


----------



## Delhi

Superb Tom,

Based on how much thought you put into your diet / nutrition I am certain you will be looking better already.

Tom do you practise your posing / routine yet?


----------



## Tinytom

I know what music I'm using and I have the poses/transitions in my head I just have to put the 2 together.

I practice posing every night.


----------



## Tinytom

pics


----------



## ah24

Fook me!

Looking bloody good mate!!

Without even flicking back and comparing the pics i can instantly notice

more vascularity and more definition of the abs!

Back is getting ripped up to

Keep it going mate


----------



## hackskii

Wow, I put you under 10% man.

Fantastic back shot, you look really strong.

Those triceps are huge.


----------



## Mr H

Looking awesome Tom, nice work


----------



## 3752

i have to say mate you look very good and now i am definitely not putting pics up of me 

impressed stumpy...


----------



## Delhi

Everytime I see pics of you I am impressed...................you have not dissapointed again.

Seratus is showing through alreadt FFS............ arms look dry, big, vascular.

To stuff and a inspiration to many.


----------



## Littleluke

HOLY SH!T TOM! What a beast! You look amazing. 100% inspiration to myself and anyone looking to compete.


----------



## matt p

very impressive tom, improving already and a real inspiration bud. keep it up!


----------



## chrisj22

Jesus, there is a certain change in your physique dude.

Look drier already.


----------



## supercell

Tom,

Good to hear from you this morning and good to read through the posts to see what has been happening during my hols.

I said it before and I'll say it again, for me the best improvements are seen in your back. Already BF levels are noticeably lower here and as I said before this will only make your back look thicker. Like me you hold the majority of your BF on your back so this for me is the best indicator of conditioning and whether you are on the right track. Believe me Tom you are very much on the right track.

IMO you are now complete..front to back and top to tail. The thickness in your physique has improved so much and I know this is something you have been working on since the Brits in 2005.

I would continue in the same vane with your carbs to keep you full and more energetic and upping the cardio just very slightly over the coming weeks to keep the momentum going. You won half the battle by staying in condition during the off season and come contest time you will really notice the difference.

Like I said on the phone Tom dont beat yourself up over a few more carbs once in a while as you say you are in a depleted state and these will only replenish glycogen and leptin levels whilst still having the ability to shed BF.

I would also consider nicking a few carbs from earlier in the day and putting them in at bedtime. This will free up your protein to do the necessary work instead of using it for glycogen replenishment. It will also help you sleep which during this phase is essential. Dont be afraid of carbs before bed, 30g should do it, in the form of 50g of cooked oats before bed with your protein. Taking 30g from elsewhere in the day will be easy whilst still maintaining your cals at the same level. This also helps at a time when the body craves carbs the most. During the day we are fine but that little window in the late evening can make you go mad.

Of course Tom this is only a suggestion but i can honestly say there is evidence that this approach works when conditioning is at your level and from a personal perspective it made a big difference to me.

If you were higher in BF then I would not recommend as tailing off carbs at night is the best way to burn BF but there is a very definate time when the body needs this approach to spare the muscle tissue and support its repair.

Keep up the great work Tom... a masterpiece in the making.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

James is spot on there. I remember when I got him to try it last year, he was a little reluctant but did it anyway & the difference even a tiny bit of porridge makes at supper is well worth losing 30g carbs from the daytime. Even at the very end of dieting last year before the britain, I was still having a 30g bowl of oats at supper.

Anyway Tom, you're looking totally transformed from your last stage appearance, I can see nothing there that is lacking. Everything fits & the physique flows really well. You will do some damage onstage I'm sure.


----------



## Tinytom

thanks for the positive comments guys

James and Paul, I am in agreement with you on the carb idea I will be adjusting my carb intake next week.

I have read a lot of what you have said Paul and you are a very knowlegable guy and I see what you are saying about the GH glycogen relationship.

Thanks for your input guys, next week will bring more good changes.

Oh I know that I am dieting cos I ate a whole chicken in Nandos today. Yummmy.


----------



## Nine Pack

I bet you sucked the bones of every fibre! Nando's will become your place of worship as the diet gets a stronger & stronger hold. I was disappointed they did'nt go for my idea of sponsoring James! Between us, we keep the company afloat!

Thanks for the kind words Tom. I just know you'll decimate the hopes of your peers when you get up there.


----------



## Tinytom

Sorry haven't had the chance to really update the diary over the weekend

For friday's diet I did the same as Thursday almost exactly although I forgot to have my IGF shot before training which did my head in also I had some personal things to attend to which sort of set my concentration off for the evening.

I had a good leg session though and managed to do some rear squats for the first time in about 2 years so my shoulders are definately benefitting from my massage therapy

The leg Session went like this

DB walking lunges 4 sets

Leg Press 4 sets

Rear Smith Machine Squats 2 sets then 2 sets fast reps for 20 reps

Leg extensions - light weight and high reps due to my knee tendon.

My legs were battered after this workout.

Also I had a bit of a mini tantrum in the evening as I cooked a chicken and egg omlette for me and my girlfriend. Hers cooked OK but mine decided to burn on the bottom and not cook in the middle so I was left with a burnt squishy eggy mess and an empty stomach. So I had a small tantrum which ended up with the frying pan and all the food in the bin.

So now I need a new frying pan. 

However I consoled myself the next day with lots of nice chips and Nandos chicken. I also went out for the evening for my training partners birthday. I didnt drink but instead consumed lots of sugary drinks.

Some adjustments are being made to my diet this week in terms of carb timings so this should hopefully make a difference to my physique.


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> *I cooked a chicken and egg omlette * .


i thought u always have eggs in omelette?

i had bread toast this morning...

and a milk milkshake


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> i thought u always have eggs in omelette?
> 
> i had bread toast this morning...
> 
> and a milk milkshake


PMSL,


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> i thought u always have eggs in omelette?
> 
> i had bread toast this morning...
> 
> and a milk milkshake


Hmmmm

*opens moderator control panel*

LMAO:love:


----------



## ah24

Sounds good tom..

What is your rep range on most of the exercises?

12-15 (or 8-12) because you are cutting?


----------



## Nine Pack

DB, careful bud, he's tetchy! :gun:

Look what happened to the frying pan. I bet it was in more than one piece before it reached the bin too!

Anyway, Tom, sugary drinks?? I remember James telling me about when he guzzled what he thought was two litres of diet coke when dieting, only to discover it was the 'leaded' version. He nearly had a stroke!!


----------



## DB

Nine Pack said:


> DB, careful bud, he's tetchy! :gun:
> 
> Look what happened to the frying pan. I bet it was in more than one piece before it reached the bin too!!!


yeah he terrorised me while i was dieting:mad:


----------



## Tinytom

Monday 22 January

6.15 - 5g BCAAs, 5g Glutamine, Coffee, 60mcg Clen, little OJ. 5iu Sci Tech GH

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, Cranberries, Sultanas, Almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein Drink

11.30 - Chicken and Sweet Potato, Udos, Multi Vits, 4g EPA

1pm - Whey and Casein Drink

3pm - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos, some almonds

5.30 - Whey and Casein Drink, Almonds, 60mcg Clen

7pm - Nitro Blast, 5g BCAA, Test9Meth, 100mcg Omega IGF

7.30 - Train Hamsrtings and Calfs

8.30 - CEE

8.45 - PWO Shake - 25g Isolate, 50g Concentrate/Hydrolysed blend, 50g Sugars, BCAAs

10pm - Steak and Brocolli, Almonds, 5g EPA, Cort BLoc (800mg Phosphatidylserine), Multi Vits

10.30 - 5iu Sci Tech GH

11pm - Bed

On Sunday night I had 500mg Rohm Test Heptylate and 600mg Sci Tech Boldenone.

I cut out one of my carb meals today with the intention of following Paul Booth and James L's advice on an evening carb meal of 50g Oats.

However in the evening I found that I wasnt wanting any carbs and so I left it out and just had the steak instead.

Training was very good today maybe because of the rest on Sunday and the higher carbs that I had on Saturday and Sunday.

I did however look quite depleted in the mirror.

I did not do any cardio on Monday night due to my late finishing and training, however I doubt this will make a major impact on my prep.

Training wnet like this

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets

Romanian Deads - 4 Sets

Single leg Curls - 3 sets

Seated calf - 4 sets including one triple drop

Standing Calf - FUll stretch 4 sets

SIngle leg DB calf raise - 3 sets

Leg press calf raise supersetted with DB SLDL - 4 sets

I felt OK at the end of last night and not as tired as in the previous week so this may be a sign that my body is getting used to the dieting again.


----------



## supercell

I used to do that too Tom. On many occassion (but not the last 2 weeks) I went without but had the luxury to dip into them if I thought I needed them. Listen to your body mate. If you can go without do it but about 4 weeks out it becomes a necessary and vital part of your daily nutrition IMO.

The banking theory doesn't work however over the course of a few weeks, as much as I tried to convince myself that I could eat a kilo of porridge in one sitting!! LOL More then 12 hours and you lose your bank!!

Keep up the good work sir. Sorry to hear about your frying pan. I would have just taken my wife's portion and kept the frying pan for her to cook her own...easy!

James


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> DB, careful bud, he's tetchy! :gun:
> 
> Look what happened to the frying pan. I bet it was in more than one piece before it reached the bin too!
> 
> Anyway, Tom, sugary drinks?? I remember James telling me about when he guzzled what he thought was two litres of diet coke when dieting, only to discover it was the 'leaded' version. He nearly had a stroke!!


Hmmm..If I remember rightly it was about 8 days before the British in 2005 and wondered why over the course of 2 days my weight had gone up. When I found out I hurled the bottle across my parents dining room and wondered around the house shaking my head and swearing, much to the amusement of the rest of the family.

It took me 2 days to get over it.

J


----------



## Great White

supercell said:


> I tried to convince myself that I could eat a kilo of porridge in one sitting!!


Thats some eating! 

Most i managed in one sitting was 200g with 2 scoops of whey 

I also tried to copy ronnie colemans breakfast one day just to see how far I could get into it....

Was almost sick before I got half way thorugh 

Something like 300g Grits, 400ml cooked Egg Whites and a slice of cheese!


----------



## Magic Torch

Paul Govier said:


> Thats some eating!
> 
> Most i managed in one sitting was 200g with 2 scoops of whey
> 
> I also tried to copy ronnie colemans breakfast one day just to see how far I could get into it....
> 
> Was almost sick before I got half way thorugh
> 
> Something like 300g Grits, 400ml cooked Egg Whites and a slice of cheese!


Yeah I managed it all - except the slice of cheese that just threw me over!


----------



## supercell

Paul Govier said:


> Thats some eating!
> 
> Most i managed in one sitting was 200g with 2 scoops of whey
> 
> I also tried to copy ronnie colemans breakfast one day just to see how far I could get into it....
> 
> Was almost sick before I got half way thorugh
> 
> Something like 300g Grits, 400ml cooked Egg Whites and a slice of cheese!


Figure of speach Paul. If I had tried to eat a kilo I would have died!:gun:

Anyway back on topic.

Good to see things are still ticking along nicely. Will be interesting to see the photos this week. We saw a great change in the last lot and I am sure Mr Blackman is pushing harder still.

James


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 23 January

6.15 - 60mcg Clen, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, OJ

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.45 - Oats, Lecithin, sultanas, Cranberries, Almonds

9.00 - Protein drink

11.30 - Chicken and sweet potato, Udos, Multi Vits, 4g EPA

1.30 - 50g Whey Protein drink, Udos

3.00 - Chicken and Green beans, Udos

4.00 - 60mcg Clen

5.00 - Nitroblast, Test9Meth, 5g BCAAs, 100mcg Omega IGF

5.30 - Train Chest and delts

6.45 - CEE, 45 minutes Stepper.

7.30 - PWO shake (75g protein, 50g carbs, BCAAs)

9.30 - Chicken omlette, Vits, 5g EPA fish oil

11.00 - 50g Whey and casein drink

11.15 - 5iu Sci Tech GH

Today I went for the lower carb route again and I did not feel drained at all. Training went OK and although I was very pumped I did not have a lot of strength probably due to the low carbs. One thing which is noticeable is how much better I look from the front although the main area I hold is on the back so that will be the last to go. Defineatly a progression from last week, although admittedly I haven't got alot to lose so changes are very small at the moment.


----------



## Tinytom

Wednesday 24th January

6.15 - BCAAs, Glutamine, 60mcg clen, 5iu Sci Tech GH

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.45 - Oats, sultanas, cranberries, lecithin, almonds

9.00 - Protein drink

11.30 - Chicken and sweet potato, Udos, Apple

1.30 - 50g Whey, Udos

3.00 - Chicken and green beans, Udos

4.30 - 50g Whey, 5g EPA, 60mcg clen

5.30 - train abs

6.30 - same as 8.45am

8.00 - Trioplex bar

10.00 - Chicken Omlette

11.00 - 5iu Sci Tech GH, Secreta GH, 500mg Rohm Test Heptylate

I was a bit annoyed today because it was supposed to be a higher carb day so my 3pm meal should have been chicken and sweet potato. However I opened my bag of potatos at work to find that they had gone mouldy and soggy which is obviously just what I wanted so I praised the Lord for his generosity.:mad:

I had some oats and a trioplex bar later but thats only slightly higehr than my low carb day and sure enough on Thursday morning I was quite depleted and flat looking which annoyed me a bit.

Just means I have to eat more Nandos on Saturday, what a shame.


----------



## Great White

Hello Mate

Any reason you dont have your 9.00am protein mixed in with your 8.45 oats?

Is that just personal preferance.

I have oats, scoop of whey, rasins and almonds for my mix.

Just saves having to down a shake later?

Also - With your omellette, how many yolks/whites are you using


----------



## Tinytom

Paul Govier said:


> Any reason you dont have your 9.00am protein mixed in with your 8.45 oats?
> 
> Also - With your omellette, how many yolks/whites are you using


Cos I've got a small stomach I cant eat a whole lot of food at once then a drink straight after so I wait a few minutes. Also I hate the tatse of protein flavoured oats lol.

Omlette recipe

6 egg whites, 2-3 yolks

Finely diced chicken breast

Olive oil

Cajun or Chicken seasoning

Directions

Whisk eggs

Cook chicken in pan with seasoning

transfer cooked chicken to bowl

Wipe down pan

put olive oil in pan and heat to a high degree

chuck in eggs

wait till eggs are nearly cooked

put chicken off centre in omlette

fold omlette over and press down to squeeze out any uncooked egg in order to seal the omlette

turnover to cook both sides

eat.


----------



## Great White

Tinytom said:


> Cos I've got a 6 year old school girl sized stomach I cant eat a whole lot of food at once then a drink straight after so I wait a few minutes. Also I hate the tatse of protein flavoured oats lol.


Ah, fair enough.

Just wondered, thats all.

I use ON - Cookies 'n cream flavoured whey in my oats, is well nice.

Just ordered there rocky road flavour to try too!


----------



## ah24

Paul Govier said:


> Ah, fair enough.
> 
> Just wondered, thats all.
> 
> I use ON - Cookies 'n cream flavoured whey in my oats, is well nice.
> 
> Just ordered there rocky road flavour to try too!


Let me know what the rocky road one is like please mate! I was going to order the cookies n cream but got told it was rank so chose vanilla instead..which is just plain boring:mad:

Tom, im going to be trying that omelette recipe!


----------



## Aftershock

Tinytom said:


> 6.30 - Cardio
> 
> 7.30 - CEE


This may seem like a silly question but is the am cardio always 1 hour in duration?


----------



## Tinytom

Aftershock said:


> This may seem like a silly question but is the am cardio always 1 hour in duration?


its approx times mate

The gym opens at 6.30 and I start my cardio about 5-10 minutes after that. I do 42 minutes (cos thats how long an episode of 24 on my DVD player is)


----------



## crazycacti

ditto! lol - 24 is my cardio highlight every morning atm too


----------



## Tinytom

Haven't posted for a few days so here's a quick run down

Thursday's diet went exactly the same as Tuesday and I trained quads in the evening. My quad workouts are now more focussed towards high reps and ROM rather than heavy weight as if i go too heavy 2 things happen

1. I cant do a lot of reps i.e.not more than 8

2. My recovery means that the next days cardio is very hard, almost impossible.

Therefore I train at about 70% of my normal weight which is still enough to maintain the muscle mass but means that I can train a little faster and burn more calories.

Friday's diet was again exactly like a normal diet day but unfortunately due to my work committments I had to substitute one of my meals for a Trioplex bar which I didnt really like as I wante dto go low carb all day in preparation for saturday.

Basically I finished training at 7 (after posing in the mirror for the other guys who commpete at the gym) then I had my PWO shake which was 45 minutes after my CEE. That means that from 3.30 until 7.30 I did not eat anything but did 45 minutes stepper after training Back and Traps for an hour.

Suffice to say I was quite tired when I got home and still had the unenviable task of shaving my legs and front body (I do this every week up to the show) and then getting ready for working at Panache (club in bristol) at 10pm. so by 9.30 I stilll hadn't eaten and so I took the approach of least damage with this 'cheat'

Saturday I trained arms in the morning and then went to do some promo work for the beauty salon and hairdressers that I go to. I had a hot rock massage and people were walking in and out watching the treatment, I think some photos were taken for promo shots as well.

Cheat meals on Saturday were Nandos and a Pizza, the rest were high carb meals.

Sunday I just ate when hungry and it was the normal breakfast after 45 minutes cardio. Then I had Chicken and Broclli and a Chicken Omlette later on (New Frying pan after the last one was filed in B 1N after my tantrum last week)

I also had 500mg of Rohm Test Heptylate and 200mg Rohm Tren Enanthate in the evening before bed.

I am switching my course round after reading a few articles on androgen related fat loss. Gone is the Boldenone and in is the Tren Enanthate for the next few weeks.

I also switched over to Liquid Clen on Sunday as this seems to be more potent then normal tablets, faster acting as well.


----------



## Delhi

Have to agree with the liquid clen.................

Very harsh on a comparable basis.


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> I am switching my course round after reading a few articles on androgen related fat loss. Gone is the Boldenone and in is the Tren Enanthate for the next few weeks.
> 
> I also switched over to Liquid Clen on Sunday as this seems to be more potent then normal tablets, faster acting as well.


can u expand on the androgen&fat loss please dude...

and yes liquid clen is far superior imo


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> can u expand on the androgen&fat loss please dude...


Basically the article was talking about androgen receptors on the muscles being more sensitive to testosterone when there are higher levels in the body.

This has a carry through to insulin sensitivity (increase in responsiveness to insulin from the muscles) and thus a cross over onto Leptin levels in the body which obviously dictate to a degree how much fat is stored/burned.

So in a way, gear does help burn fat. However the study was talking about very high androgen levels and therefore I have changed from boldenone to Trenbolone to try and facilitate that sort of environment.

In fact I might even add in proviron next week to see if I can reduce SHBG further for more free test. But thats not a definate yet.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Hmmmm good info there, keep us updated


----------



## hackskii

Tom, SHBG is lowered with the use of an AI, but estrogen is important in the mix as well doing gear.

Id be curious to see where proviron would be in comparison to overall estrogen compared to an AI.

The liquid clen is way stronger IMO, took 40mcg of the liquid and had massive shakes for quite some time.

Some on other boards are suggesting albuterol over clenburerol for fat loss.

If you want a link I can get it to you and they do ship to the UK.


----------



## 3752

proviron does not lower SHBG it attaches itself to SHBG therfore releasing more free test to be used by the body...


----------



## hackskii

We only use about 1%-2% of total test for free test.

This is because the half life of free test is super short.

It is not necessaraly bad for this to happen, there are other things that bind to test as well.

Consistantly having high free test is bad actually, I forget what diseases you get from it but I can find out in a minute.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> I am switching my course round after reading a few articles on androgen related fat loss. Gone is the Boldenone and in is the Tren Enanthate for the next few weeks.


Good decision IMO.


----------



## supercell

Nytol said:


> Good decision IMO.


Quite agree.

In my prep Tom, I used boldenone with testoviron and IMHO...Pants. Swapped to the tren enanthate with the test and all hell broke loose, the difference was staggering.

My condition also changed when using this combo more quickly, now that could have been down to a lot of different variables but it does beg the question.

Wise decision Sir, you will be anything but disappointed!!

J

PS steady up on those Trioplex bars!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> PS steady up on those Trioplex bars!!!


Mr Blackman, put down the Trioplex bar, step awaaay from the Trioplex bar! Nothing to see here people, move along..................

And that goes for these as well izza: !! Hee hee.


----------



## Tinytom

I know that I have to stay away from them but they are soooooo nice. 

Seriously though I had a bit of a chat with Paul S and I did give myself a real telling off for not planning out my day better. I think that mentally I have to forget that I'm ahead of schedule cos that leads to cheating and then I'll be behind schedule.

The Trioplex bars are being locked away from my hands tonight.


----------



## Nine Pack

Well you could mail them to me for safe keeping, you know, just to keep them out of temptations reach..... Your temptations reach, not mine!!


----------



## Tinytom

Monday 29th January.

6.15 - 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen, 5g BCAAs, 5g Glutamine

6.45 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, cranberries, sultanas, lecithin, almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein drink

11.30 - CHicken and Sweet potato, multi Vits

1.30 - 50g IA WHey and udos

3.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, udos

4.30 - 8 egg whites 2 yolks, 60mcg sci tech liquid clen, 5iu Sci Tech GH

7.15 - Nitroblast, 100mcg Omega IGF

7.30 - Train Hamstrings and Calves

8.30 - CEE

9.00 - PWO shake - 75g Whey isolate/concentrate mix, 50g Dextrose,

10.30 - Home made Steak Burgers, broccoli. Multi Vits, Almonds

11.00 - 5iu Sci Tech GH.

Training

lying leg curls - 4 sets

romanian deads - 4 sets

single leg curls - 3 sets

Seated calf - 3 sets, 1 triple drop set

Standing calf - 3 sets, 1 peak contraction set

single leg calf raise - 3 sets

Leg press calf raise and DB Stiff leg Dead lift superset - 3 sets

----------------

Changes this week

1. Boldenone is out and Tren Enanthate is in

2. NO TRIOPLEX BARS


----------



## supercell

Tinytom said:


> Seriously though I had a bit of a chat with Paul S and I did give myself a real telling off for not planning out my day better. *I think that mentally I have to forget that I'm ahead of schedule cos that leads to cheating and then I'll be behind schedule.*


Wise words my friend, wise words indeed.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Monday 29th January.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Changes this week
> 
> 1. Boldenone is out and Tren Enanthate is in
> 
> 2. NO TRIOPLEX BARS


Making a point there with the upper case eh?  We were only being daft, I'm sure you are well on track & a few bars would be like spitting in a barrell with all the training & dieting you are doing.

Lets see some progression pics Tom, and some leg shots too if possible so make sure you have your trolleys on!


----------



## Tinytom

Pics

No leg shots yet but I will get some on the weekend, at the moment they are quite blurred due to all the steppa action and morning cardio etc but I'll get some done before my high carb day on saturday

Also my camera phone is quite sh!t and the light in the gym isnt the best so all the photos I've taken of my back and legs dont really come out right. I'll definately get some done by Friday though guys


----------



## ah24

Looking ripped and huge!! Very vascular, big improvements mate - ahead of target i think?


----------



## leeston

looking good tom. Very impressive mate.


----------



## hackskii

Damn bro, you are very lean already.

How long to the contest?

And, how much more weight are you going to lose?


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 30 January

6.15 - 5g BCAA, 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen, 5g Glutamine, 5iu Sci Tech GH

6.30 Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, almonds, cranberries, sultanas

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.30 - Chicken and sweet potato

1.30 - 50g IA Whey

3.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato

4.30 - 5g BCAA, 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid clen

5.00 - Nitro blast

5.30 - Train CHest and delts

6.30 - CEE, Cardio 45 minutes stepper

7.45 - PWO Shake (75g Protein, 50g Sugars, BCAAs)

9.30 - Steak Burgers and Broccoli, 10g EPA, Mutli Vits

11.00 - 50g Oats, 4iu Hygetropin

I decided to experiment with having a few carbs before I went to bed and the results were very good.

1. I slept much better only got up once

2. when I got up in the morning I was very dry and full

3. Mentally it was a lot better for me.

So I have decided to use this approach for a week or so and see if the change is a good one.

Training

Inclince Bench - 3 sets

Smith Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

Flat bench flyes - 3 sets

Lateral raises - 3 sets

Cable Crossover low angle - 3 sets

Cable side raises - 3 sets

Cable crossover high angle - 3 sets

Military press and DB front raise superset - 3 sets

At the moment training is quite hard because I'm not used to the dieting type of training and I want to be able to go heavier and shorter like my off season style.

However this is not viable for precontest and so I drop the weight back and increae the reps

For example - My best Incline bench off season is 167 whereas yesterday I struggled for 10 reps with 120. This isn't through lack of effort or backing off from the weight but when you pick the weight up you know there's no way that going any heavier will be safe.

Its also quite difficlut for me to 'feel' the pump at the moment. Although I look pumped in the mirror I just can't feel it ike I do off season. Again this is just a diet thing that I've forgotten but it does knock you mentally.


----------



## Tinytom

Hackskii - I don't know how much wieght I'm going to lose in terms of kilos but I do know that I'll be ripped lol.

Its 8 weeks till my show on Sunday


----------



## Delhi

Looking great alreadty Tom, your chest is HUGE!!!!

And still 8 weeks to go.........................your gonna look sick.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Man, huge difference, nice 1 bro! keep it up!


----------



## DB

very impressed tom!! keep it up man!! dont get complacent even tho in your position it must be easy to do so!!

i can notice the drawn tired look on your face... oh how i dont miss that!!

coming into work everyday with people saying i look so tired etc..

extremely full looking dude u have your carbs spot on i guess!!


----------



## Littleluke

Your chest is absolutely massive, you're already very vascular and with 8 weeks to go I really can't wait.


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks guys

I do have to make sure I dont get complacent though, its easy when you are ahead to think 'oh it doesnt matter cos I'm ahead' and the next minute you're behind.

Truth be told I normally hold the majority of my weight on my back so thats the real test of my condition, I will post up some back pics on Friday, just need to buy a decent camera now as my phone is quite poo.

I'll get some full body shots done over the next few days, that will be the real indicator of my condition.


----------



## Littleluke

Just a quick question, when you step on stage, is it advisable to use no2 (PUMP SUPPS)?


----------



## Great White

Hello Mate

Yeah, looking good, not really a lot else to say at the moment.

What ever your doing its working.

You do look bloody tired tho mate and as grumpy as a goat!

Not surprising why tho!

Good job shorty!


----------



## Tinytom

Paul - I was dead on my feet last night, every set I fired through and then just rested with my head in my hands lol. No one talks to me in the gym at the moment so I must be a grumpy sod.

Luke - This is something I've pondered cos when I last competed NOXplode and the like weren't around. I will see about t his when I'm down cos I'll be able to assess the impatc on my physique. Thats why its important to get ready 2-3 weeks out so that you can see how small things affect you.


----------



## supercell

Carbs before bed work great (at your level of conditioning). Carbs have the effect of filling you out (glycogen) and drying you out (taking water from body into gut) plus all those little endorphins get released to help you sleep better.All in all a win win situation and 40-50g of porridge does the trick!

I must say Tom you are looking very, very good and if I were competing this year I would be ****ting it!!

To me your physique has matured SO much in the last year and that time off, although hard, has stood you in great stead and got that burning desire and hunger inside you.

I know everyone has given Flex the British title already but dont for one minute lose faith in your ability. If I were Flex I'd be very, very worried and that's taking nothing away from him cos he is a legend. Yes the guy has wheels of steel but in the upper body (back width, chest size and thickness, delts and arms) you have him and that is no disrespect to Flex.

However, its all about how that package is put together and as you know how the physique flows.

You are in a very strong position and I am not just saying that to bolster your self esteem. You are a good free poser (me being at the other end of the scale) and a little work on how you carry yourself whilst relaxed and in the compulsories, and it will be a very interesting contest.

I am excited by what I am seeing with you Tom (not in that way...The Mrs cant even do that at the mo!!) and think that come April you will be the talk of the Spring shows.

As you say dont leave anything to chance and there is NO place for complacency in this game. I know how much it means to you to win the British and this year that dream has a distict possibility of becoming a reality.

Well done mate and without wanting to sound condescending...I'm well proud of your whole approach from 14 months ago to where you are today.

regards

J


----------



## Littleluke

Great post James, I coudn't agree more. Cheers for the reply Tom, make sure you let me know if you use NOXplode in the end.


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> For example - My best Incline bench off season is 167 whereas yesterday I struggled for 10 reps with 120. This isn't through lack of effort or backing off from the weight but when you pick the weight up you know there's no way that going any heavier will be safe.


You are looking awesome mate, and it is hard to think you are still 8 weeks out!

Once the tren kicks in it should give you a nice strength boost.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, you got 8 weeks to go and you are that lean?

I bet you will walk on stage totally shreaded.

Hell, you are already leaner than I have ever been in my whole life.


----------



## Tinytom

James that means a lot to me, being beaten by you and Nathan really did light a fire under me lol.

I have been working on the weaknesses all year mate, wont make the same mistakes again.

I am looking forward to the British this year, I'm not bothered about what other people look like, I'm only focussed on myself and achieving the best condition I can. If other people turn up massive and ripped then great cos it'll be a hard battle and thats so much more fulfilling than a walkover.

However first I've got to get past the portsmouth show lol.


----------



## Tinytom

Wednesday 31 January

6.15 - 5g BCAA, 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen, 4iu Hygetropin

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, sultanas, cranberries, almonds

8.45 - 50g IA Whey

11.30 - Chicken and Sweet potato, Multi Vits, 5g EPA

1.30 - 45g Whey and Casein

3.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato

4.00 - 45g Whey and Casein

4.30 - 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen,

5.00 - Abs and Cardio

7.00 - same as 8.30am

9.00 - Chicken omlette and 75g wholemeal pasta with a small amount of organic tomato and herb sauce.

11.00 - 500mg ROHM Test Heptylate, 200mg ROHM Tren Enanthate, 4iu Hygetropin, 500iu HCG

Today was a higher carb day for me, although I only really increased the carbs by 100g the result was a more full physique which was visibly improved the next day upon waking.

I have missed out the HCG doses that I have been taking in my previous posts, these have been going on for about 2 weeks at low doses.

I have run out of Udos Oil so did not use that for the past 2 days but now my order of 9 bottles has arrived from Savant I'll be a happy chap for ages. I also ordered a bottle of Beyond Greens to boost my fibre and digestive enzyme intake as I am finding that I am getting quite bloated during the day from all the plain food.


----------



## MIGEL

Nice posts again Tom, I do enjoy reading these journals find them very inspirational and sooo informative.

You are looking v good indeed! But looking at you recent pics and how lean and vascular you look I really struggle to see how or where you are gonna lose any more body fat!!! 

Obviously you are going for that paper thin skin look for the day of the competition but in my eyes ( and I really am no expert ) you look almost ready now!! lol

What is it that you are trying to achieve in the next 8 weeks over and above the package you are diplaying at the moment, just be interesting to get an insight into this!!

Please forgive me if this seems a stupid post :crazy:


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for those positive comments Migel

Basically I hold the majority of my fat on my back and so this is where the hard work comes in. I will post up some back pics this weekend along with my leg shots and you will be able to see where the work is needed.

Yes I am going for a very ripped physique this year but I also want to get the fullness as well so its a delicate balance, thats th eidea of keeping lean in the off season so that its not much of an effort (relatively speaking) to drop off the weight.


----------



## Tinytom

Thursday 1 feb

6.15 - 4iu Hyegetropin, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen

6.30 - Cardio

7.30 - CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Lecithin, sultanas, cranberries, almonds

8.45 - 50g IA whey

11.00 - Chicken and Green beans, Udos, multivits

1.00 - 45g Whey and Casein

3.00 - Same as 11am

4.00 - same as 1pm

4.30 - 60mcg Sci Tech Liquid Clen, 5g BCAAs, 100mcg Omega IGF

5.00 - Nitroblast

5.30 - Train Quads

6.30 - CEE

6.40 - Cardio 30 minutes stepper

7.20 - PWO shake (75g Whey Isolate/concentrate blend, 50g Sugars, BCAA)

9.30 - Trioplex bar (I know I know:rolleyes: )

11.00 - 50g Oats, 4iu Hygetropin

Training

Rear Squats - 5 sets ultra deep

DB Walking Lunges - 3 sets

Leg Press - 4 sets

Leg extension - 3 sets

Front squat - 2 sets

I was very happy that after 2 years I am now able to do rear squats again. I have been heving trigger pointing and sports massage therapy on my shoulders and this has allowed me to return to this favourite exercise again.

The workout was very intense as I trained alone so very little rest in between sets. By the time I got on the stepper I could hardly walk and only managed 30 minutes.

I low carbed it today during the day as I wanted to concentrate most of my carbs in the PWO phase so that means evening and morning carb meals only, my thinking on this is that the carbs will be useed for glycogen replenishment which will keep my full but also allow a form of Ketosis to happen in the day when I am devoid of carb meals.


----------



## hackskii

Tom, with 120mcg of clen, don't you get the shakes bad?

Can you sleep on that?

If not what do you take?


----------



## Tinytom

I'm pretty tolerant to clen Hackskii, dont know if that good or bad TBH. I always wake up at night but thats normal when dieting for a show.

Pics from today as promised

bear in mind 3 things

1. Gym lighting at Next Gen is Downspots i.e. SH!T

2. I trained legs yesterday so they are still a bity blurred, they are actually more through than this

3. SH!T camera phone

I wasnt gonna post but I promised sopme leg shots today, I'm getting a better camera tomorrow so that should pick up the detail better.


----------



## Five-O

Nothing wrong there bud, pics look fantastic, I appreciate it prolly doesn't mean much from me but good luck, 1st post in this thread but Ive been following it, fukin amazing thickness on your chest and tbh, all bloody over.


----------



## hackskii

Man oh man, wow.

You also have a nice ass too Tom


----------



## Delhi

Well done Tom , things are still coming along nice.


----------



## Great White

Looking Good mate.

Like the last picture, good abs.

Another inch on your back, and you`ll be the first person I know that is as wide as he is tall


----------



## Captain Hero

looking awesome Tom, Like the cheesy grin in the last pic


----------



## leeston

Looking good Tom. Were those last pics taken on the starship enterprise?

'Beem me up scotty'


----------



## Tinytom

Friday 2 February

7.00 - 60mcg Liquid Clen, 5g BCAA, 4iu Hygetropin

7.15 - Cardio

8.00 - CEE

9.00 - Oats, Lecithin, Cranberries, Sultanas, almonds

9.15 - 50g Whey

11.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos

3.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos

4.00 - 45g Whey and Casein, Udos

4.30 - 60mcg Liquid CLen

5.00 - Nitroblast

5.30 - Train Back and Traps

7.00 - CEE

7.30 - PWO Shake - 75g Whey, 50g Dextrose, BCAAs

9.00 - 8 egg whites, 3 yolks, almonds, Udos

12.00 - Same as 4pm

2.00 - Same as 12am

I was quite pleased with my condition on Friday night although I was quite depleted by the time I got home from work at 2.30.

Saturday I trained arms and had a cheat day, the diefference this week was that by 12am ( I worked on the evening) I could feel myself get tighter from all the carbs so that means that the depleting and loading was working quite well.

Sunday I didnt really do much, I didnt train at all due to being overtired from the week and I did eat a few more carbs than normal. I only ate about 4 meals total.

I also bought a new digital camera on the weekend so that I can take some decent photos this week.


----------



## MIGEL

Just had a chance to look at your pics, looking awesome. You should be very pleased with your progress  ... That bottom front facing pic is very impressive indeed!!

On a side note while I was scrolling thru there was an old post at the bottom of the page with some old pics from 2005... IMO you looked dam good then but the difference is like night and day!!!  Very impressive!!


----------



## ah24

That most muscular pose is looking good, amazing how much the body changes in a few weeks!

Rear lat spread dont look bad either i suppose

Keep it up


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom, massive improvements I have to say. For me, it's the difference in your back, and particularly your hamstrings. In 2005, I think your hams were the only bodypart that was lacking in relation to the rest of you. They are looking spot on now though, and you have manged to improve your aesthetic whilst packing on some beef. Some guys who get bigger can lose the flow & end up looking blocky, but it sure as hell ain't happened with you.

You should be very proud of what you achieved in the offseason.


----------



## supercell

Keep it coming bro'

Fcuking awesome. I want to see you with that grainy, 'orrible, sick look that will freak the sh*t out of your competitors and me!!

You are well on the road my man and will be arriving at destination 'shredded, thick and hanging' come April.

Its all good Tom, all good.

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> Fcuking awesome. I want to see you with that grainy, 'orrible, sick look that will freak the sh*t out of your competitors and me!!
> 
> J


Oh dear, what have I turned you into James?! The way Tom is coming down he should be absoloutley cut to ribbons come show time.


----------



## Ralphy

Yeap, looking awesome Tom. You should be able to cruise in ready to cause damage with at least 2 weeks or so to spare to make minor adjustments.

Nice one mate.


----------



## Littleluke

Your back width is quality. You're bringing a very high level to this comp. I am seriously worried for the other competitors.


----------



## hackskii

I think all the pieces are comming together nicely Tom.

I think you nailed your prep.

I cant wait to see the shreaded picks, I can only think you will look bigger more ripped.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Tom, massive improvements I have to say. For me, it's the difference in your back, and particularly your hamstrings. In 2005, I think your hams were the only bodypart that was lacking in relation to the rest of you. They are looking spot on now though, and you have manged to improve your aesthetic whilst packing on some beef. Some guys who get bigger can lose the flow & end up looking blocky, but it sure as hell ain't happened with you.
> 
> You should be very proud of what you achieved in the offseason.


Nine pack excuse the ignorance but how can you tell if someone has lost that "flow" and looks blocky? Any examples you could provide

sorry about the hijack tom!


----------



## Borris

i think he means lose consentration on some muscles, as where as tom has still got the full package. and focused on all his muscles in the off season...... i could be wrong


----------



## ah24

I thought its where the muscles all look seperate and chunky instead of all fitting together and flowing into one another smoothly?


----------



## Nine Pack

I mean that the physique has not started to look cumbersome. Tom has managed to keep an aesthetic look to his physique. A good example I can think of is IFBB Pro Mike Sheridan. Don't get me wrong, he is a phenominal bodybuilder, but back in his amateur days, he looked better IMO as since he packed on so much mass, he seems to have lost the athletic appearance that even someone with a lot of muscle can still have.

John Hodgson, a friend of mine (& IFBB Pro) has consciously decided not to pack on size for the hell of it as he is aware that the aesthetic will be lost. He is quite short at 5 foot 4, so this is a danger when getting freaky big. John could easily whack another 15 pounds on his frame, but at what cost?

Tom is also vertically challenged  so has the same things to consider. Luckily he has a tiny waist and small joint structures so he can carry the mass whilst keeping the 'look'. This is purely good genetic fortune and he has his parents to thank for this as most guys would kill to have that potential.

You are going to be one tough guy to beat this year Tom, that's for sure.


----------



## Tinytom

Hey guys sorry haven't been able to update properly cos having internet stress at work i.e. BT are sh*t and have mucked up the line

DOnt really have time at home to update because of food cooking and posing practice and generally feeling fcuked after a hard days chicken chomping.

I will definately take time tomorroe to update, I think you'll be suprised with the pics as well.


----------



## ah24

Looking forward to next wave of pics.

LOL at chicken chomping


----------



## LeanShredded

Mate you look amazing in the pictures, but they really don't do you justoce, I've seen you in the flesh (more often than any man should see a man semi naked), and you look ten times better than your pics show you, Keep going mate and if there's anything you need or don't have the enrgy to do, then just call me, will pop round this weekend and say hi.


----------



## Tinytom

My Internet has only just come back on so I haven't really got time to update day by day diary so here's a quick run through of this week

All week my diet has been the same as last week except that I have not had a carb meal in the evening after my PWO shake.

I have not used IGF this week and wont be for a few more weeks

I am still using liquid clen but only a morning dose, I have started to use a yohimbe based fat OTC fat burner for Pre workout in the evening.

I'm not using any NO products for 3 weeks

Gear wise I had 400mg ROHM Tren Enanthate and 500mg ROHM Test Heptylate on Sunday night

I had 200mg Tren E and 500mg Test H on Wednesday night.

I have used 4iu Hygetropin am and pm.

My progress this week is evident from my continued improvement in my lower back, I'm hoping to get some decent camera shots done tonight to show you all, but the difference is massive from last week.

I'm also 91.8kg at the moment but thats after a days eating so realistically I'm probably 88kg.

Pics up later.


----------



## clarkey

Looking forward to the pics Tom, really enjoying reading your threads. What weight do you think you will compete at?


----------



## LEWIS

get the pics up tom . sure they be great


----------



## Tinytom

Over the lasty few days I have been suffering from a cold/sore throat and tickly cough. Not a debilatating illness but enough to knock me out of sinc for a few days. I didnt train today and yesterday I did about 2 sets on biceps and had a hypo in the gym so I just walked out and stuffed my face all day with carbs and fats (Nandos and Pizza)

I also rammed myself with cough maedicein and flu drugs to get myself better and I do feel recovered tonight as I write this.

I took some photos on friday night and TBH although they didnt look bad they didnt represent how I really looked due to the light.

Therefore I will be doing some more photos tomorrow night after training so I will be back on track as from tomorrow.

TBH I'm glad I'm ahead of schedule cos this has set me back a week interms of training and fat loss as I really haven't been right in the head in terms of focus.

Now though I am more focussed than ever and it will be back to business tomorrow.

I wasn't going to put this up but I thought that iut would be good for anyone who is considering competing to see that it isn't all perfect all of the time and its still possible to come through in awesome shape which I definately will be come 7 weeks time.


----------



## LEWIS

cant see it tom.


----------



## ah24

LEWIS said:


> cant see it tom.


Cant see what?


----------



## Captain Hero

Tinytom said:


> I wasn't going to put this up but I thought that iut would be good for anyone who is considering competing to see that it isn't all perfect all of the time and its still possible to come through in awesome shape which I definately will be come 7 weeks time.


thanks for posting that up big guy I have no doubt you will be!


----------



## CaptainDominate

Great log so far, ill be following!


----------



## Tinytom

Monday 12 February

6.15 - Stacker 3 (yohimbe, Caffeine blend), 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAAs, 4iu Hygetropin

6.45 - Cardio (30 minutes)

8.00 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Blueberries, Cranberries, Lecithin, Sultanas

8.45 - 45g IA Whey Protein drink

11.30 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos, Multi Vits, 25mcg T4

1.00 - 45g Protein drink

3.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos

5.30 - 45g Protein drink, Almonds

7.00 - Stacker 3, 5g BCAAs, 5g Glutamine

7.30 - Train Hamstrings and Calfs

8.30 - 3g CEE

8.50 - PWO shake (75g Whey isolate,concentrate blend, 50g sugars, BCAAs)

10.00 - Chicken Omlette

11.30 - 50g Oats, 4iu Hygetropin

Today I felt a bit better than I did on the weekend although I've still got a cough which is coupled by a small cold so I'm still not at my best hence the reason I'm only doing 30 minute cardio stints

Changes this week include a yohimbe based fat Pre WO fat burner and also a small dose of T4. I am taking a rest from clen for the time being as I've been on it 3 weeks and need a break.

The weekends illness really took a toll on my physique but this seemed to clear up after the workout so possibly the increased wtaer retention from being ill was lost in the workout. I took some photos last night and I will post up one tonight, TBH they weren't planned as I felt I looked rubbish on my way to the gym last night so its very much a 'drop the baggies for a snap' shot.

My back and front are visibly depelted from being ill or it may just be the low carbing during the day.


----------



## Jock

Looks good mate, I hope your illness doesn't disrupt things too much.

How are you getting on with Stacker 3?


----------



## hackskii

I like that diet alot.

What are Sultanas?


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> I like that diet alot.
> 
> What are Sultanas?


Sultanas are kinda like raisins?


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> I like that diet alot.
> 
> What are Sultanas?


yeah u and steve know all about raisins


----------



## Truewarrior1

im sure you look great and may be a little overcritical of yourself cos you feel ill. keep going m8! awaiting pics!


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 13 Feb

6.15 - Stacker3, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAAs, 4iu Hygetropin

6.45 - Cardio 30 minutes

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats, Sultanas, Blueberries, cranberries, Lecithin

8.45 - 45g IA Protein

11.00 - chicken and Green Beans, Udos, Multi Vits, 50mcg T4

1.00 - 50g Protein

4.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos

5.00 - Stacker 3, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAAs

5.45 - Train Chest and SHoulders

7.00 - 3g CEE

7,10 - Cardio

7,45 - PWO Shake as before

9.30 - Steak Burgers and Almonds

10.30 - 50g Oats, 4iu Hygetropin

Today (Tuesday) I felt quite hanging all day due to my coucgh and I missed a meal in the afternoon due to work committments. Training went OK but I was so tired and hungry due to sitting in traffic for 45 minutes that my mind wasn't on it entirely.

I will be changing most of my workouts to a gym nearer my house from next week as the 1 hour round trip to my gym is really sapping my strength and limiting my posing practice etc in the evening.

I did not sleep at all well on Tuesday night and when I woke up Wednesday morning I felt like someone had tipped a bucket of water over my bed in the night due to me having night sweats with my illness.

So no training or work for me today and I simply slept most of the day. I had my breakfast at 11.30 and then had some steak burgers at 3.30, followed by a Trioplex bar at 7pm.

Not really the best day of eating but I plan on being back up to full efficiency in a few days.

TBH I'm relieved that this isnt 2 weeks away from the show as that would really depress me, just for now I'm a little annoyed. I have a sports massage to clear out my lymphatic glands later tonight and I will be having an early night if possible.

Photo below from Monday night (hamstring training)


----------



## hackskii

Wow, massive.


----------



## Ralphy

:withstupi That's some physique Tom. Well proportioned/balanced.

Keep it going pal.


----------



## CaptainDominate

Looking good man keep it up!

CD


----------



## chrisj22

Looking amazing tom. Your hamstrings are massive.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Bunz of steel man, its like lookin in the mirror............

a very smurf like mirror


----------



## Nytol

Looking very hard there mate, esp considering your illness, I have been ill, for about 10 days, and it has knocked the $hit out of me.

Well done for keeping on top of it, true dedication,


----------



## LEWIS

awsome!!!!!! those are the legs i want


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, TBH this week has been a bit of a downer because of being a bit under weather. However I'm feeling a lot better now and looking much tighter so thankfully it hasnt affected me that badly.

Thursday 15 Feb

10.30 - Stacker 3, 4iu Hygetropin, Coffee, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine

10.45 - Cardio

11.30 - CEE

12.00 - 100g Oats/Barley Flakes blend, Lecithin, Cranberries, Blueberries

12.30 - 45g Protein shake

2.20 - Chicken and Green Beans, Almonds

4.00 - 100mcg T4

4.30 - Stacker 3, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, Coffee

5.00 - Train quads

6.00 - CEE

6.15 - Cardio ( a rather pitiful 25 minutes on stepper)

6.50 - PWO shake as normal

9.00 - Chicken Omlette, almonds

9.45 - Posing Practice

10.30 - 50g Oats/Barley blend

11.00 - 4iu Hygetropin

Today I was off work so I took the opportunity to lay in bed longer hence why my day starts at 11am.

Training was not all that good, due to my cough I am finding it hard to catch my breath so rest is longer.

Training went like this

5 sets rear squats - ass to the floor (60kg,60kg,100kg,140kg,140kg)

3 sets extensions - Peak tension style (i.e. ROM is between 20 and 70 degress)

4 sets walking DB lunges - super stride i.e. almost splits which allows me to do poses like this without pain, I can go much deeper now.

This morning I was 90kg dead on.


----------



## clarkey

Great pics Tom...what weight do you expect to come in at?


----------



## Tinytom

thanks mate

probably come in at 86kg i think


----------



## romeo69

It's coming together mate, if only i could look like tht, hope ur feeling better soon, if not i have some vicks at the ready.:love:


----------



## clarkey

Im competing at Portsmouth as well thank god your not in my class!  ...6 weeks to go. Looking forward to seeing your all your hard work put on stage mate.


----------



## DB

lookin awesome tom


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom,

Why not scare all the middleweights silly & tell em you can make 80kg, just for a giggle!!

If you were handcuffed to me for the next few weeks to keep the trioplex bars at bay I'd get you down to 84kg looking 'orrible' ripped. People stare & point a lot when I use hand cuffs though


----------



## 3752

paul i think Tom will still be orrible ripped mate


----------



## Aftershock

Pscarb said:


> paul i think Tom will still be orrible ripped mate


Well certainly ugly anyway!!!

Seriously though toms your looking in great condition.... An inspiration to us all!! :lift:


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> paul i think Tom will still be orrible ripped mate


Of course he will. I was just being daft mate.


----------



## Tinytom

Friday 16 Feb

I had another day away from work on Friday (in fact I was told to stay home to recover fully by my boss so thats OK)

So I did this,

5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 1/2ml ROHM Thermolipid (30mcg Clen, 25mcg T3, yohimbe, 7 Keto)

9.00 - Cardio

9.30 - CEE

10.00 - 100g Oats/Barley blend, Sultanas, Cranberries, Blueberries, Lecithin

10.30 - 45g Protein Shake

12.30 - 2 x Salmon Fillets with carrot and ginger, broccoli, Almonds

3.00 - Chicken and green beans

4.30 - 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA, T5

4.45 - Train Back and traps

6.00 - PWO Shake as normal

7.30 - Chicken Salad and Baked Potato at Frankie and Bennies with Mrs TT who had a barbecue chicken pizza *and *a bloody sticky fudge pudding lol. (mental note to have that after diet)

10.00 - Protein Bar whilst watching Hannibal Rising in cinema

Saturday I trained arms in the morning before having my cheat day. However it m8ust have been the most pitiful attempt at a carb up I've ever made.

I had this throughout the day up till 3am (working till 3am)

6 CNP Flapjacks

1 Whole chicken meal at Nandos

1 Spag Bol meal (homecooked)

1 Trioplex bar

Thats pitiful.:mad:

Sunday I did cardio when I woke up at about 10am, did about 30 minutes on the stepper.


----------



## Five-O

Still looking great Tom, thick from heat to toe, I don't think your cheat days really effect your condition too much in all honesty either.

:beer1:


----------



## Tinytom

MOnday 19 February

6.15 - 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAAs, 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 4iu Hygetropin

6.30 - 30 minutes stepper

7.15 - curse loudly in the changing room cos I've forgotten my CEE capsules

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley, Lecithin, Cranberries, Blueberries, sultanas, almonds

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Cajun Chicken and Green Beans, Almonds, Udos, MultiVits, 1 ROHM MST capsule

1.00 - 50g Inner armour Whey and PP blend

3.00 - Cajun CHicken and Green beans, Almonds, Udos

4.30 - Same as 1pm

4.30 - Went to bed with banging headache

7.00 - long chat with Paul Scarb about diet stress and low carbing

7.10 - 100g Oats/Barley blend, Cranberries, Blueberries, Almonds, Lecithin

9.00 - Spiced Chicken omlette

11.00 - 800mg Phosphatidylserine (Cort Bloc), 4iu Hygetropin, 2.5mg Hormone Solutions Liquid Letrozole.

I had a good chat with Paul Scarb on the phone last night where we both went over our diet blues (although admittedly I've got nothing to complain about seeing his injuries and treatment procedures)

Sometimes you need someone on the outside to tell you straight and Paul told me that I needed to increase my carbs as I was going too low which is why I was not getting better and why I felt so crap.

So straight after we spoke I had another 100g of oats and from today I will be having an extra 75g oats/barley at my 3pm meal which should give me more energy for training in the afternoon.

I was quite pleased with my condition this morning and the extra carbs the night before seemed to help dry me out somewhat. Pics up tonight providing I'm not ill again lol.


----------



## LEWIS

what are CEE capsules and bcaa's tom, how you feeling any better?


----------



## Tinytom

Lewis

CEE = Creatine Ethyl Ester I use this all the way up to the show and have 3g in the morning and afternoon

BCAAs = Branched Chain Amino Acids

I'm feeling a bit better today thanks although the low carbs was killing me so I'm going to increase them for a week or so and see if that improves my condition


----------



## big-mike

good luck will be goin down pourtsmouth april to see. thought would be good to see how big the guys are in the under 21 if im thinkin bout competin in future


----------



## Great White

Worst Shape of your life said:


> MOnday 20 February


Monday was the 19th thicko!



Fatter than Jabba-the-Hutt said:


> Sometimes you need someone on the outside to tell you straight


Personally I think you look awful you fat sod!

Your never gonna win - Not even the easter eggs!

Infact, Ive got the real pictures of you that your mate snapped at the gym last night, of you trying to do the front double bicep pose!


----------



## Tinytom

ROFL

You silly sod


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 20th February

6.00 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid (50mcg T3, 60mcg Clen, Yohimbe, 7 Keto, antioxidants), 4iu Hygetropin. 5g BCAAs, 5g Glutamine, 250ml OJ, 1 ROHM MST capsule

6.30 - Train Hamstrings (cos I missed them yesterday)

7.20 - 3g CEE

8.20 - 100g Oats/Barley Blend, blueberries, cranberries, lecithin, almonds

8.40 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos, Almonds, Multi Vits

1.00 - 75g IA Whey and PP blend

3.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos, Almonds

4.00 - oat bar (35g carbs, 9g Fat, 18g Protein)

4.30 - T5 (60mg effy, 100mg Naringin, 30mg Aspirin, 200mg Caffeine), 5g BCAAs

5.10 - Train Chest and Delts

6.20 - 3g CEE

6.30 - 40 minutes stepper

7.20 - PWO Shake (75g protein, 50g Simple sugars, 5g BCAAs)

9.00 - Chicken Omlette

10.00 - 50g Oats/Barley blend

10,30 - 4iu Hygetropin

Today I upped my carbs after a discussion with Paul Scarb, the result was almost instant in that after my workout I was so dry and hard it was unbelievable, I took some photos so I'll get them up tonight. I was still depleted a small amount but the conditioning was great.

I also changed around my meals so that I'm having 75g of protein blend at 1pm which is 300 calories, this is because I was increasingly finding that my proetin shake at 4pm was being neglected as I'd eaten at 3pm (which takes 20 minutes) so I wasnt really hungry. Then cos I train at 5.30 I haven't really got the time to have it. By eliminating that meal and incresing the protein intake at 1pm I keep the calories in but I dont have the problem of a wasted drink. The oat bar at 4pm wasin replacement of oateal which I should have eaten with the chicken at 3pm but I was so busy I didnt have the time. This will be replaced with sweet potato or rice tomorrow as I am out of those carb sources at the moment.

The addition of MST this week coupled with the Thermolipid has also brought an additional level of conditioning to my physique. From now up until 3 weeks out I will be using gear wise

2 MST a day

1g Test Hep a week

1ml Thermolipid a day

8iu Hygetropin a day

1 T5 a day

From 3 weeks out I will be changing around slightly as follows

2 MST a day

1ml Methyl Trienolone/100mg Masteron combination a day

300-400mg Test Prop a week

1ml Thermolipid

8iu Hygetropin

1 T5 if necessary

This will be the first time I have not used Winstrol or Trenbolone (although MT and MST are in the same group) in the final stages of my diet.


----------



## MIGEL

Last pic looking awesome once again. Glad to read you are upping the carbs I personally would die on that little!!! From what I have seen your condition will change dramatically on the MST I know guys taking that who physically cannot get enough calories in to stave the hunger and still shred up!! So the addition of more carbs at the same time will do you some good i reckon plus The addition or M Trien and Mast will make you hard as a rock IMO.

Looking forward to the pics, i think you are gonna be suprised with your progress over the next few weeks!!


----------



## Marsbar

Tom .. what's MST ..is it Masteron?


----------



## ah24

Also..whats test hep lol?


----------



## Truewarrior1

MST isn't masteron it's a little known steroid i believe..test hep is test hepylate (i think)


----------



## hackskii

Heptanoate has 7 carbon atoms in this ester.

Same number as Enanthate.

I think the clearance time is about the same as enanthate.

Id be curious to know if Tom likes it better than enanthate.


----------



## Tinytom

MST is a compound hybrid of Trestolone and Methyl Trienolone.

Test Hep = Testosterone Heptylate, never tried enanthate so cant compare

The extra carbs are doing me wonders at the moment, I am getting drier every day and I should be ready in a few weeks so will have time to fill out and harden up towards the end.

I saw Paul Scarb last night and he estimated me at 2 weeks ahead of schedule so that was reassuring.


----------



## Tinytom

Wednesday 21 Feb

6.15 - 1 ROHM MST, 4iu Hygetropin, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA, 1ml ROHM Thermolipid

6.45 - 30 minutes Stepper

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.15 - 100g Oats/Barley, cranberries, blueberries, almonds, lecithin

8.30 - 45g Protein Shake

11.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Almonds, Udos, Multi Vits

1.00 - 70g Protein blend

3.30 - Chicken and Green Beans, Almonds Udos

4.15 - Oat Bar, 1 ROHM MST Capsule

5.20 - 5g BCAA, T5 capsule

5.30 - Abs and 30 minutes stepper

7.00 - 100g Oats/Barley blend

9.30 - Steak and Potato with Green Beans

10.30 - 500mg Test Heptylate, 4iu Hygetropin

Paul Scarborough dropped by my gym to have alook at me on Wednesday night and said I was about 2 weeks ahead of schedule which is good. Everything is starting to tighten up quite nicely and the condition is gradually improving


----------



## Tinytom

Thursday 22 Feb

6.20 - 1ml Thermolipid, 1 ROHM MST, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAA, 4iu Hygetropin

6.45 - 30 minutes stepper

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/BArley, cranberries, blueberries, sultanas, almonds, lecithin

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and Green Beans, Udos, ALmonds, Multi Vits

1.00 - 70g Protein blend

3.30 - CHicken and potato, Udos

4.45 - 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, T5

5.30 - Train Quads

6.30 - 3g CEE

6.40 - 25 minutes stepper

7.10 - PWO shake

9.00 - Trioplex bar - due to my sports massage I had no time to prepare a meal.

9.10 - Full body sports massage and trigger pointing. OUCH

10.30 - 4iu Hygetropin, Bed

For some reason today I felt sick whilst doing my leg session, this is something that I dont normally get and I am wondering why it occurred. COuld be tiredness, dehydration, depletion, but whatever it was I didnt have a very good session, just went through the motions.

I had a sports massage last night which was very painful but necessary as with all the training and stress I build up tension very quickly.


----------



## 3752

Tinytom said:


> For some reason today I felt sick whilst doing my leg session, this is something that I dont normally get and I am wondering why it occurred. COuld be tiredness, dehydration, depletion, but whatever it was I didnt have a very good session, just went through the motions.


Tom i don't think there is a reason for this happening sometimes that just the way it is if you see what i mean mate....from what i saw on wednesday night you are bang on and like i said the only person in my eyes that will beat you is yourself....keep going mate just give me a call if you need a chat...


----------



## TypeR

do you not find mst turns you into a hairy water ballon? when i take mst the strength is spot on and the size, but isnt it a bit watery for pre comp? also i find after i use it i get hair poping out of everywere!!  lol.

Ben


----------



## Tinytom

MST cannot aromatise so I dont see how it would do that, I'm not bloated at all from it, if anything I'm tighter.


----------



## TypeR

odd i get puffer fish face why on mst lol, but i love the stuff 

Ben


----------



## Littleluke

Had a chat with Paul Smith about you today Tom, you're going to turn some heads for sure.. Dennis James is guest posing at your comp, yay!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Tom, You look fantastic, excellent improvements from the other pics you had posted up some time ago.

5`4 at 86kg on stage in condition. That`ll be unbeatable for a qualifier! Can actually see you having a legit shot at winning the LHW at the British.

Best of luck!


----------



## Nine Pack

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Tom, You look fantastic, excellent improvements from the other pics you had posted up some time ago.
> 
> 5`4 at 86kg on stage in condition. That`ll be unbeatable for a qualifier! Can actually see you having a legit shot at winning the LHW at the British.
> 
> Best of luck!


Yeah Tom, get it in now while you can. Me & James are back next year!


----------



## Nytol

TypeR said:


> do you not find mst turns you into a hairy water ballon? when i take mst the strength is spot on and the size, but isnt it a bit watery for pre comp? also i find after i use it i get hair poping out of everywere!!  lol.
> 
> Ben


Tom is right, it cant aromatise, so it must just be the pies making you balloon,


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol said:


> Tom is right, it cant aromatise, so it must just be the pies making you balloon,


Or cake retention. :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii

Nine Pack said:


> Or cake retention. :rolleye11


That is damn funny.....lol

Thanks paul for making me laugh at work........


----------



## TypeR

Nine Pack said:


> Or cake retention. :rolleye11


lol ill go for the kfc option..but my face really swells up when i use it 

Ben


----------



## DB

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Tom, You look fantastic, excellent improvements from the other pics you had posted up some time ago.
> 
> 5`4 5"1 more like!at 86kg on stage in condition. That`ll be unbeatable for a qualifier! Can actually see you having a legit shot at winning the LHW at the British.
> 
> Best of luck!


----------



## Tinytom

Friday 23 Feb

7.30 - 3g CEE, 1 ROHM MST, 1ml ROHM Thermolipid

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley blend, Lecithin, Cranberries, Blueberries, almonds, sultanas

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and green beans, Udos, Multi Vits

1.00 - 50g Protein drink

3.30 - Chicken and green beans, potato, Udos

4.45 - Inner Armour Lipoxil Hardcore, 5g Glutamine, 5g BCAAs, 1 ROHM MST

5.00 - Train Back and Traps

6.30 - 3g CEE

7.00 - PWO Shake

9.00 - Half a steak (stomach upset)

11.00 - Oat bar

12.00 - Bed

Today I seemed to suffer from a stomach upset, I dont know what caused it but it seems to be the culmination of this illness that has been dogging me for the last 2 weeks.

I went home early from work Friday night because my stomach was just not right and I felt really ill. Thankfully when I woke up Saturday morning it seemed to have cleared out of me and I was OK to go training Arms before my cheat day.

I think these last few weeks I've been suffering from this illness and not known it because Saturday I felt so much better and had more energy and my appetite was much higher than normal.

Sunday I continued to eat carbs as I wanted to see how I would look after 2 days carbing (admittedly Saturday was not a strict carbing up day but it did allow me to guage how I would look on stage).

Monday morning I looked a lot fuller and was tight through the midsection so I am starting to see what the finished product will look like on stage. Also for the first time in ages I was happy with how I looked first thing. To bad no ones around at my gym that early to take photos.

I also weighed myself Monday morning (today) and I was 90.2 kg still but I have visibly lost fat though my lower back and glutes.

This week will see a few changes

1. I am no longer using T5 as I beleive that this is too strong for me and is contributing to my headaches in the evening. INstead I will be using the new fat burner by Inner Armour which I tolerate much more easily.

2. I am reintroducing IGF this week for the next 4 week up to a week out from the show.

3. I will be experimenting with Carbing for the day as I feel that the carb meal I have at 3pm is really too late in the day to help me with my workout and in actual fact I think it is hindering me somewhat as I am feeling a little sluggish by the time I get to the workout whereas when I am empty of carbs for a few hours I feel more alert and ready to train. Therefore I will be having a sweet potato at 11 with my chicken and then no carbs until after I train.


----------



## clarkey

Good to see your feeling better and your posts are back up, it keeps me motivated with the diet...5 weeks to go!


----------



## MIGEL

I also weighed myself Monday morning (today) and I was 90.2 kg still but I have visibly lost fat though my lower back and glutes.

Good to see you are feeling better nothing worse I can imagine when your dieting having a little unexplained niggle!!!

Looking at your final part of your pre-contaest prep and the gear stack you are using i would be suprised if you lost much more bodyweight ... Guys I know have noticebly lost fat and put on weight when using mst and m trien.

Meant to ask before but what is the m trien mast mix you mentioned is that a new product??


----------



## Tinytom

MIGEL said:


> Meant to ask before but what is the m trien mast mix you mentioned is that a new product??


no its just masteron mixed in with MT


----------



## squatty

Tom - as the clock ticks down towards the show,how do you manage all the prep and your work. I know from other thread, you've got a full working life as well. Are you able to cut back on some work committments or have you got the balance right through experience


----------



## Tinytom

Thats a good question squatty

TBH my work life is not all that taxing as I'm quite good at my job. I have purposefully taken a job where I can work and do bbing at the same time. When I came out of uni I had a high powered exec job with a major PLC but it was so demanding that I had to leave as I couldnt do my shows as well as the job.

If I had stuck with it I'd be on £50k by now but then money isnt everything is it?

SOme photos from today, I am quite depleted in the back and I have just trained hams and calfs. 90.2 kg still but a visible improvement in my lower back.


----------



## ah24

Looking great yet again, quads and lats looking huge.

What is it you do for a job? Sorry to be nosey lol


----------



## romeo69

Wow wot a big difference mate, hope get better soon, u'll knock them for six come time to step up.


----------



## supercell

Hey Tom,

Tightening up nicely there my friend and as you say your back is definately leaner than the last shots.

Sorry to read that you haven't been feeling A1, but hey, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.

You quads and hams have also improved and those calfs are just crazy. Reminds me of that Arnold shot when he is showing his calf in the mirror and kind of snarling...Grrrrrrrr.

Keep going mate and regards/respect as always.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Hey James

I'm looking forward to Saturday, its my last Nandos before the show so I'm gonna make the most of it.

Hope that you can keep up with me training, arms are my favourite workout you know 

Really I should have stopped the fatty refeed this week but as its my birthday saturday I thought I would allow myself that treat.

No cake though:boohoo:

Romeo - I'm nearly fully better now but it has been hard dieting with this illness as well. At least I can now breathe OK while training lol


----------



## supercell

Trust me Tom you will blow me away. Those loaded guns of last year look more like pea shooters now but I'll do my best. However I'll still whip your **** in Nandos, I have been practicing hard for the last 8 weeks!!

Stay strong and focused my friend and may the force be with you.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Monday 26 February

6.15 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 4iu Hygetropin, 1 ROHM MST

6.45 - 30 minutes Stepper

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley blend, Cranberries, Blueberries, Lecithin, Sultanas

11.00 - 300g Chicken (approx uncooked) 2 Small sweet potatos, Udos

1.00 - 45g Protein shake

3.30 - 300g Chicken, Broccoli, Udos, Almonds

4.30 - 0.5ml ROHM Thermolipid, 1 ROHM MST

5.30 - 45g Protein shake, Almonds

6.45 - Inner Armour Lipoxil Hardcore, 5g BCAA, 100mcg Omega IGF

7.15 - Train Hamstrings and Calfs (pics up already)

8.15 - 3g CEE

8.30 - PWO Shake as normal

10.30 - big Handful of Hydrolysed Amino Acid capsules, Fruitus bar (22g Carbs, 2g Fat)

10.40 - 4iu Hygetropin

This week I've made a few adjustments

1. I have upped the Thermolipid to 1.5ml per day (90mcg Clen, 75mcg T3)

2. I have moved my meals around and have put another carb meal in the morning at 11.00, the idea is to get all of the carbs in the morning so that the body can reload its glycogen and then I have only protein and fats up till 5.30 when I train, this is 6 hours without carbs so enough time for all the carbs to be absorbed so I dont feel sluggish while training due to my insulin levels being elevated due to carb meals.

3. I have re introduced Omega IGF for the next 4 weeks so as to aid in the muscle fatigue that can occur towards the end of the diet. This will also aid in anticatabolic action as I get lower in bodyfat.

I definately noticed the difference by moving the carbs around as I felt and looked tighter after the workout. The IGF also gave me a wicked pump which has been somewhat lacking in the last few weeks.


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 27 February

6.15 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 1 ROHM MST, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 4iu Hygetropin

6.45 - 30 minutes Steppa

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley, sultanas, blueberries, cranberries, Lecithin

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - 300g Chicken, 2 sweet potatoes, Udos

1.00 - 45g Protein shake

3.30 - 300g Chicken and Broccoli, Udos, Almonds

4.30 - 0.5ml ROHM Thermolipid.

5.00 - 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, Inner Armour Lipoxil Hardcore, 100mcg Omega IGF

5.30 - Train Chest and Delts

6.40 - 3g CEE

6.45 - 30 minutes stepper

7.25 - PWO Shake

9.30 - 8 egg whites, 3 yolks scrambled. 1 fruitus bar

10.30 - 4iu Hygetropin, Inner Armour Test9Meth (ZMA compound), Cort Bloc (800mg Phosphatidylserine)

Training was good today, In fact I was so pumped that when I tried to do a Front Double Bicep straight afterwards I almost tore my pec lol.

looking even tighter today and there are visible improvements each day although only small they are noticeable.


----------



## Great White

Looking good mate.

Is that a pair of socks in your posing pouch, or is that the reason your only 4ft tall....


----------



## Tinytom

Paul Govier said:


> Is that a pair of socks in your posing pouch, or is that the reason your only 4ft tall....


Yeah I always tell the ladies 'no sucking' cos I used to be 6 foot


----------



## Great White

Tinytom said:


> Yeah I always tell the lads 'no sucking' cos I used to be 6 foot


You little stud you


----------



## MIGEL

Agree wiv all of the above Tom.... Looking awesome again in the pics Marked improvement once again  . I think your new higher carb regimine is doing you the world of good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Five-O

Excellent Tom, condition is really improving everytime, glutes and calves look extremely impressive, infact very hard to pick out any weaknesses whatsoever.....just a question though, how are you feeling about the way you look? You happy, not wanting to give much away...


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks guys

To answer the questions, I am happy with how I look however I want to be totally shredded on stage and so I am channging a few things around in order to stimulate this reaction in the body. This onlyu entails a form of carb rotation which I am going to be undertaking for the next few days.

TBH reading back into the diary it does look like I'm changing things around a lot but this is part of the plan honest 

These next few weeks my body will be changing very rapidly now I am down to the last little bits.


----------



## Five-O

Tinytom said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> To answer the questions, I am happy with how I look however I want to be totally shredded on stage and so I am channging a few things around in order to stimulate this reaction in the body. This onlyu entails a form of carb rotation which I am going to be undertaking for the next few days.
> 
> TBH reading back into the diary it does look like I'm changing things around a lot but this is part of the plan honest
> 
> These next few weeks my body will be changing very rapidly now I am down to the last little bits.


well mate, whatever your chopping and changing its working, looking great!

look forward to seeing some more progress pics mate (not ghey or anything......lmao)


----------



## Littleluke

you're looking ace Tom.. wow.


----------



## LEWIS

class tom bet you look huge close up


----------



## Tinytom

It was my birthday today so I had a nandos,

No change there then. 

No cake either:mad:


----------



## ah24

LMFFAO

Lifes a b1tch isnt it?!

Except for that everything going well mate?


----------



## Littleluke

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

I still haven't been to Nando's yet although I have loads of the sauces LOL.. I'll go at the end of this month when I get paid.

I was thinking.. After your show Tom we should all go to Nandos, Book a table for 20!! It's a 10 min walk from the show! Or we could go for a booze up down guild hall walk! WALKABOUT the Aussy themed club where you can buy a kangaroo burger!!


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> It was my birthday today so I had a nandos,
> 
> No change there then.
> 
> No cake either:mad:


Same thing for me recently Tom. Evil isnt it.

Only mine fell on a low carb day, so not even a treat like nandos for me (Salmon).

what age are you?


----------



## hackskii

Happy birthday big guy.

Hope that helps.


----------



## romeo69

Happy birthday mate, hope you enjoyed it, even though there was no Cake.


----------



## iain1668

great thread tom, some fantastic reading.

as for CEE, what brand are you using? and you feel this is ok to use upto maybe a week out from comp?

good luck, iain


----------



## Captain Hero

happy birthday big lad!


----------



## Tinytom

Hey guys

Haven't updated for a few days due to being really busy and not able to access a PC.

I did a steroid seminar on Friday in Bristol which teaches drug workers about the recent developments in steroids as most of the literature is out of date.

Whenever I do these seminars I always worry that the information is such a high amount (as I talk about gear, GH, Isulin, IGF and PCT) that people wont take it all in. However we do an exercise at the end which is based around a case study whereby the workers are presented with people on certain courses e.g. Deca and Sus etc and they have to advise on the correct course of action.

Its a good thing when you see total newbies to steroids (remember these are not users but workers) talking about the importance of PCT in courses. Hopefully this will help more people from suffering the same sorts of problems that we see guys on here sometimes having with regards to shutdown.

When you can make a difference like that it does give you a sense of satisfaction that you've helped someone.

One problem with Friday (I did basically my normal diet again) was that I swapped over my solid meals and liquid at 1pm. i.e. I had

11.00 - Chicken and salad

1.00 - Chicken and salad

3.30 - protein shake

5.00 - Thermolipid, 100mcg IGF, BCAA

5.30 - Train Back and Traps

6.30 - CEE

7.00 - 75 Protein shake (no carbs)

8.00 - Feel bloody awful and have to lie down, dont eat anything for the rest of the night.

I think that the problem I had (bloated stomach and cramps) was due to the fact that I had no solid food after 1pm. I was fine at training but the protein shake after seemed not to agree with me, I think that next time I'll have an apple or something to give a bit of fibre and sugar without much imapct. I really felt like I had swallowed a football and was nauseas for an hour or so. Thankfully my girlf ran me a hot bath for me to lie in which seemed to help.

Anyway I looked bloody awesome on Friday after 2 days low carbing (until I got ill lol) but no one was around to take photos for me


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Happy bday big man, aint been on much due to work, but ur coming along nice, keep it up dude!


----------



## stevie flynn

keep going tom mate...

great reading this thread...

steve


----------



## Tinytom

Once again its been a few days so I'll give the run down on Monday and Tuesday

Mondays diet went like this

6.20 - 4iu Hygetropin, 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 5g BCAA,

6.45 - Cardio on recumbant cycle

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley mix, Cranberries, Blueberries, Almonds, Sultanas

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Chicken and Broccoli, Udos, MultiVits

1.00 - 45g Protein Shake

3.30 - Same as 11am

4.30 - 1ml Rohm Thermolipid, 1ml MT/Mast, 1 x MST

5.30 - 45g Protein shake

6.45 - IA Lipoxil, 5g BCAA, 100mcg Omega IGF

7.15 - Train Hamstrings and Calves

9.00 - 50g Oats, 75g Whey

10.00 - 4iu Hygetropin, Test9Meth (ZMA supp)

This week I am carb cycling and today was my first low carb day, my energy levels definately took a hit and training was simply a light repping affair.

I also had a mini tantrum in my gym cos the sunbed was broke so had to drive halfway across Bristol to my other gym to use theirs. I was not a very happy man by the time I got home.


----------



## Tinytom

Tuesday 6 March

6.15 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 4iu Hygetropin, 5g BCAA

6.45 - Cardio

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - Normal Oats and stuff

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Warm Cajun Chicken Salad (Diced chicken breast, stir fried with a tiny amount of chilli oil and Cajun Spice then add a small covering of Tomato and herb sauce, then eat with some Asda Salad), Udos

1.00 - Protein shake

3.30 - Same as 11am

4.30 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 1 x MST

5.30 - 5g BCAA, Lipoxil fatburner, 1mg Methyl Trienolone 100mg Masteron mix.

6.00 - Train Chest and Delts

7.00 - 3g CEE

7.15 - 30 minutes cardio

8.00 - 100g Oats/Barley etc

8.15 - 75g Whey

10.00 - 4iu Hygetropin, Test9Meth

Today was a bit of a weird day as

1. I was depleted so no energy

2. Had a haircut at 4.30 which mucked up my timing a little bit

3. Training was a bit crap cos I was weak and had no energy.

4. I have a sore throat and a cold still so even more run down

I also didnt eat for nearly 5 hours from 3pm to my PWO meal which didnt really help my illness or my mood.

Thankfully my massage therapist came round for a sports massage and I asked him instead to do a healing, relaxing massage which was absolutely spot on for me and I had a wicked sleep.

I do feel a bit better this morning (wed) and my sore throat is gone and thankfully I have a high carb day today so I can eat a bit more. I think that because I've forgotten to have my glutamine in the last few days this has contributed to me feeling unwell.

I am into the last 3 weeks of dieting now ( the last week is just pre show prep i.e carbing etc) and so I knew it would be the hardest time but after a year off ytou do forget how hard it really is.

This week I also started the last part of my gear which is a Methyl Trienolone/Masteron combination 1mg MT and 100mg Masteron. I will be using this everyday up to the show.

Appearance wise I am 100% improved over the last photos I took, trouble is you can never find anyone to hold the sodding camera when you look good, but I'm gonna molest someone tonight to take photos so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## LEWIS

look forward to it


----------



## LEWIS

in a non gay sence lol


----------



## Delhi

Looking forward to seeing your progress Tom.

Not long to go now mate.......................3 weeks will fly past.


----------



## dave20

Look forward to a pic update mate! doing well so far!


----------



## Tinytom

I took some pics this morning so I'll post them up later when I get home.

Yesterday I had a higher carb day which went like this

6.45 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 4iu Hygetropin, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine

7.00 - Cardio

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - Oats and Protein shake as normal

11.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato, Multi Vits, 1 ROHM MST

1.00 - 45g Protein shake

3.00 - Chicken and Sweet potato

4.30 - 1ml ROHM Thermolipid, 1ml MT/Mast, 100mg ROHM Viroprop, Lipoxil, 1 ROHM MST

5.30 - Train abs and cardio

7.00 - same as 8.30am

10.00 - 6 egg white and 3 yolk omlette

10.30 - 4iu Hygetropin.

I really needed the extra carbs today as I was half dead on tuesday. The sweet potatoes really tightened me up and filled me out and when I went to bed I was dry and hard. I was a bit flatter this morning and the cardio didnt help with that but you'll see from the photos how my condition has improved.

I am starting to prgress from just looking good to being very ripped now so I'm glad of that. I was hoping that this year I wouldnt have to go to the extreme low carbing of previous diets but then thats what works for me so I'm glad that after a little chat with Paul S the other day we both agreed thats how I should proceed.

My skin is now starting to thin right out and this could be due to me starting to recover from my cold at last, only taken 5 weeks.:mad: I've been caning the anti flu meds to sort this out as its so hard training when you cant breathe properly and your nose is running every day. Especially on my legs you can now notice every movement of the muscles which is a sure sign of a low BF level.

The only thing I'm not happy with is my hamstrings at the moment as genetically I have a flaw in the attachments which makes presenting them from the side very hard. This is just a posing issue though as the condition is there.


----------



## Nytol

You have certainly not had an easy contest prep with all the nasty illnesses about, (I have had it as have many others I know, seems to take 2/3 weeks to shake it off, and none of us were on a contest diet).

I am looking forward to seeing the pic's

Is the MT/Mast combo by ROHM too?


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol said:


> Is the MT/Mast combo by ROHM too?


Maybe:cool:


----------



## DB

Nytol said:


> You have certainly not had an easy contest prep with all the nasty illnesses about, (I have had it as have many others I know, seems to take 2/3 weeks to shake it off, and none of us were on a contest diet).
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing the pic's
> 
> Is the MT/Mast combo by ROHM too?


u coming to portsmouth u big gayer? :beer1:


----------



## Nytol

DB said:


> u coming to portsmouth u big gayer? :beer1:


All going to plan I should be,


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom, without scrolling through the whole journal cos I'm bone idle, how many carbs are you on at present?

I've asked Paul the same thing as I'm interested to see how different people approach the carbs when dieting. The more carbs I take in & burn out through cardio instead of lowering them, the leaner I get & seem to retain far more muscle, but obviously, it does'nt work accross the board. James did well on more carbs than previously too.

P.S; Pity I did'nt get to see you last weekend when I was at james', but I'll see you kicking some butts in Nottingham no doubt.


----------



## Tinytom

on low days I'm on 150g carbs split over 2 bowls of oats after my training sessions.

On high days I have sweet potatoes with my chicken.

Here's some photos form this morning. Now bear in mind I've just done my cardio and only got up 45 minutes previous


----------



## el capitano

Simply put.........AWESOME!

Well done mate you deserve to reap the rewards.


----------



## ah24

:withstupi

He basically summed it up


----------



## Ralphy

Nice one big guy.

Those delts and legs are freaking huge. You've got small ankles too which make those monster calves look awesome. Quads have really come through... on stage im sure you'll have some granite condition going on!!


----------



## matt p

Awesome physique, not long now bro!


----------



## chem1436114520

big big difference my friend wel impressed , stick in m8


----------



## 3752

Tom vast improvement from the other week mate....


----------



## hackskii

Wow, it is like your condition changes every day.

You look really lean there.

How many more weeks left?


----------



## ah24

Just over 3 hacks...1st April


----------



## LEWIS

awsome legs tom - your body has changed since last week - didnt think it changed that quick - awsome mate


----------



## Tinytom

thank you guys for the kind comments, I am actually becoming happy with my condition now. I trained my legs today and I was almost paper skin over my abs and legs tonight so its getting better every day.

Cant wait for the show now.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

excellent stuff Tom. not much at all to drop now. what you weighing right now?


----------



## Nytol

WOW! Looking hard as granite there Tom, and the size you have maintained is awesome too, apart from your waist which seems to have dissapeared to nothing, 

Well impressed :thumb: .


----------



## Tinytom

I was 89.2 yesterday in those pics.

Nytol - I'm pleased with how my waist looks as I was afraid I might gain a bit with all the 'creatine' I used this year. The only thing I'm annoyed with i sthat I dont have a 3rd separation on my abs (cos Im short) so my lower abs are just flat, but thats genetics for you.


----------



## chrisj22

Your delts are like globes - awesome


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking good there Tom. Your legs are through and a good carb up will see them fit to burst through the skin. There is still a little on your back to come off though so keep pushing. It's great to see someone hard as nails from the back as well as the front.

I think another six pounds or so will see you granite hard from all angles, less a bit of water. Factor in the carb up & I think you'll come in at about what you are now, but even sharper. If you can get down to show some cross striations all accross your back & traps, no one will be able to touch you.

Keep it up mate (and promise me you'll take a year out in 2008  )


----------



## Tinytom

That was my assessment as well Paul.

I still have 2 weeks of fat burning to go and with the drop I've made this week (2lbs) I should be right on the money in 2 weeks especially now as my cold is just about gone and I feel human again.


----------



## lockstock

A great improvement Tom, its good to see all is going to plan and i wish you the best of look for this year!

3 more weeks... nearly there bud!!! :smoke:


----------



## Delhi

Keep in there Tom, legs and waist is where I see the most difference from your last pics. Waist looks tight and leg separtation is just superb.

You also have that "grainy" look to your skin, well done and best of luck come show time.


----------



## Borris

tom, im not normaly gay, but can i kiss you?

never noticed u had small ankles untill ralph pointed it out. all i can say though is WELL DONE


----------



## Tinytom

Borris said:


> tom, im not normaly gay, but can i kiss you?


LMAO

Take a ticket and get in line mate, Hackskii will probably get there first lol.


----------



## hackskii

Tinytom said:


> LMAO
> 
> Take a ticket and get in line mate, Hackskii will probably get there first lol.


Yah Borris, you checkin out my mans stash?

I will grind you into pulp.

I got first dibs on that hot sh1t stuff.

Don't even think about it, I will rip your arms off.

I will wring you like a mop.

I will beat you up from the feet up.

I will beat you like a drum.

I pitty the foo that looks at my hot stud Tom

Thus sayith Mr T.......I mean Mr. H.....haaa haaaa


----------



## Nine Pack

Have I logged on to the wrong forum? This seems to have taken a decidedly mincy turn...........:focus:


----------



## Littleluke

> Have I logged on to the wrong forum? This seems to have taken a decidedly mincy turn...........


Dude, you better get used to it PMSL!! I just pretend I didn't read it


----------



## andye

hey tom...

dont know wether you already know but your in body fitness magazine this month!


----------



## Tinytom

Busy Busy Busy Bee. Thats been me these last few days so I'll update quickly on the diet.

Saturday and Sunday I did a practice carb up with my own recipe Vitargo Flapjacks

They consisted of

500g Oats/Barley

300g Waxy Maize Starch

400g Strawberries

400g Raspberries

Lecithin

Flaked almonds

Blueberries

Cranberries

Splenda

I had these over the course of the 2 days with some other food and the results were awesome. I was dry and shredded on Sunday morning but not quite full enough so I carries on with the carbing which basically involved me sat on my ass watching the rugby eating flapjacks. When I got up to refill my water at about 3pm I was really full and vascular. I did take a pic but due to it being a spur of the moment thing and in my house I dont want to post it on the main forum but I looked awesome with just a little water under the skin.

Anyway it was back to carb rotation on Monday and this is what I did Monday and Tuesday

6.00 - 1ml Thermolipid, 4iu Hygetropin, 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine

6.30 - Cardio (recumbant bike 25 minutes)

7.30 - 3g CEE

8.30 - 100g Oats/Barley/WMS, Cranberries, Sultanas, Blueberries, Almonds, Lecithin

8.45 - 45g Protein shake

11.00 - Warm Cajun Chicken Salad and Udos, Multi Vits, 1 ROHM MST

2.00 - Same as 11.00

4.00 - 45g Protein shake

4.30 - 1mg Methyl Trienlone/100mg Masteron, 1ml Thermolipid,

5.00 - 5g BCAA, 5g Glutamine, 1 Lipoxil, 1 MST

5.30 - Train

6.30 - Cardio 30 minutes

8.00 - 100g Oats/Barley/WMS, Blueberries, Cranberries, Lecithin, Almonds

8.30 - 75g Whey

10.00 - 4iu Hygetropin, Test9Meth

Thats basically how the 2 days this week went apart from Monday where I had 100mg Viroprop with the jabs at 4.30pm

I have found this week that my waist is now getting tighter each day and last night it looked like I had lost an inch off it. Although this isnt the case it is the tightness that is giving the illusion of smallness. Nearly all the excess from my lower back is now gone and that should be fully off by next week.

My hamstrings have also now tightened up and there are visible lines from the sides even when I am stood relaxed so I know that I am not far off.

My skin is also thinning out nicely and when the lower back comes into condition next week I will be absolutely ready which is good timing. 

Training now is just about repping and pumping th eblood round the body, I trained chest last night and even 100kg on incline was heavy to me where as normally I'd just bang them out. Each workout is longer now in terms of sets and reps and I am utilising 4 sets of about 15-20 reps each in order to keep the muscle stimulus. I'm not using any drop sets because this would be overtraining at this point.

My cardio now is also very low impact and I am doing only 30 minutes at a time on the recumbant cycle or normal cycle. I think that doing any more this close to the show would just be catabolic rather than beneficial to fat burning.

I am going to get some photos done in the next few days so I will post them up. I am also going to London this weekend to train with James L at Skyline gym for some photos so they will be off a much higher quality than the ones I do.

The big decision for me this week - do I have my Nandos this weekend? Its a hard one as Nandos in Catford is just round the corner from Skyline and I have to walk past it to get to my car. I think if I have it early enough in the day I can burn it off walking round............and stuff.... 

I think I'll let James L decide for me cos if its left to me I'll have it:smoke:


----------



## LEWIS

dont have it..... not worth it this close.. you must think will the other competitior have it? it must be a good feeling tom knowing your going to be spot on with the timing of it all - nice one.

bring on the photos


----------



## Tinytom

andye said:


> hey tom...
> 
> dont know wether you already know but your in body fitness magazine this month!


Yeah I saw.

'Bristol's Brightest bodybuilder'

Alex Mac has a strange sense of humour, I'm going up to Denton to train at Kerry Kayes's gym on 26th March so I will be getting some more photos done then for a magazine article in Bodyfitness, Just unsure what to do as I've already done a Chest training article for them. Arms would be a good one I think or maybe Back and Traps. Legs are out cos thats a week before the show.:boohoo:


----------



## Littleluke

I'm loving this thread Tom! Save the Nando's for after the show as there's one a 5 min walk from guild hall! I've never been to Nando's


----------



## Tinytom

OK just to make something clear

The debate on the Nandos is purely because I had it this week and it didnt affect my conditioning at all detrimentally, if anything it improved it.

Its basically just chicken and chips that I have so no mayo or anything.

obviously I wont be having it a week out but staright after a hard training session and photoshoot should be ok

I'll see how I feel on saturday lol.


----------



## LeanShredded

Bring on the chicken and chips mate, it may be what you need pyshcologically, as you have been a right miserable b*stard recently, starting to think you don't love me and that we are drifting, we used to be so close.........

:boohoo:


----------



## Littleluke

I'm with Nine Pack in regards to the mincy forum posts even more now !!


----------



## 3752

i will agree on Tom being a miserable git 

I say have the Nando's mate at this stage and at the condition you have achieved in my opinion more good will come of it than bad....


----------



## clarkey

Great post Tom glad to hear everything is coming together as planned!!! the carb up flap jacks that you made will you use them at the beggining of your carb up or towards the end?


----------



## Tinytom

clarkey said:


> Great post Tom glad to hear everything is coming together as planned!!! the carb up flap jacks that you made will you use them at the beggining of your carb up or towards the end?


All the way through.

They are yummy.


----------



## shorty

Hey Tom found this thread by complete accident, dont know how missed it, so i read all they way through and now i cant wait for the finished article....

All the best for the show mate!


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom,

I'll see you at Betta Bodies then, it's my home from home. Ask James for my number then text me nearer the time & I'll make sure I'm around. It would be great to see you.


----------



## supercell

Tom,Tom,Tom, it makes me very sad to think that you were even comtemplating bypassing the 'mecca' known so fondly by many as Nandos.

I will make sure that you do an extra 30 mins on the cross trainer I have in your bedroom (and you think I am joking) before breakfast and then you can feast 'guilt free'.

If it helps your deep seated feelings of guilt, I had a dirty Chinese 2 weeks before my show and am still feeling the effects of her now!! mg:  

By the way what are we training, oh ye with a rather large body and small head?

laters

J


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'll see you at Betta Bodies then, it's my home from home. Ask James for my number then text me nearer the time & I'll make sure I'm around. It would be great to see you.


Cool,

I'll be up there on 26th March at about 12pm so I'll contact you for definate this weekend.

James I dont doubt you have all manner of cardio torture in your spare room, and possibly a 'psycho' style eye hole in the wall so that you can watch me in pain.

I'm up for an arm session if you are mate.


----------



## Nine Pack

I think James does have a peep hole in the wall of the spare room, linked to a webcam. We'll know for sure when his DVD comes out 

Anyway, get that bl**dy Nando's down your neck & no arguing. If you have a double chicken breast pitta & small spicy rice, it's only the higher GI carbs that can be considered naughty. Look at it this way, you've gotten in nick thus far by having it each week. It's the thing keeping your metabolism guessing, and keeping you from going on a killing spree. If something is working, don't mess. If you feel the need to pull it in even tighter, stay on the cross trainer for a bit longer but NEVER take food out unless there is absolutely no alternative.

I'll see you at B.Bodies then bud, look forward to it. I'm sure Alex is


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> I had a dirty Chinese 2 weeks before my show and am still feeling the effects of her now!! mg:
> 
> J


Was it the same one we did a foursome with the other week? I spent a week afterwards waiting for my bits to sneeze!  :focus:


----------



## Littleluke

> Was it the same one we did a foursome with the other week? I spent a week afterwards waiting for my bits to sneeze!


PMSL!!!!


----------



## Tinytom

As I'm getting closer to the show I'm finding I have less and less time to update this thread.

Wednesday I had a higher carb day which really meant I had a sweet potato with my 11am meal.

I dont think this helped me at all as I ended up feeling very sluggish at the end of the day and I only just about managed my cardio fro 45 minutes.

I spent a lot of Wednesday night running through my routine and amending little bits so that it flows better. I am happy with the finished result but it is a tiny bit over the allowed time at 1 minute 40 LMAO.

Nothing is really different now in terms of my prep at the moment, I am doing 30 minutes cardio in the morning and after evening workouts.

Gear wise I am running this

1ml ROHM thermolipid AM and PM

1mg ROHM Methyl Trienolone and 100mg Masteron mix ED

100mg ROHM Viroprop EOD

2 x ROHM MST ED

2.5 mg Hormone Solutions Letrozole before bed

4iu Hygetropin before bed and first thing

100mcg Omega IGF before weight workouts

Next week I will be adding in Proviron at 50-100mg a day for added hardness and also 20mg Nolvadex as this helps to condition the skin down further I have found.

I am training like this at the moment

MOnday - Hams and Calves

Tuesday - Chest and Delts

Wednesday - Cardio and Abs

Thursday - Quads

Friday - Back and Traps

Saturday - Arms

Sunday - Total Rest

I am low carbing Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday (150g carbs)

Wednesday I have and extra 50-100g carbs

Saturday and Sunday are carb up days so very low protein and fats.

I have found this method in the last few weeks to have really tightened me up and especially the extra carbs on a Sunday has meant that come the next week I am fully restored and ready for the dieting. I am just not able to do the extreme low carbs of previous diets now which I think is due in part to me having more muscle but also because of my good condition in the off season which means that I dont have to go to the extreme ketogenic means that I had to before.

I was 92kg when I started this diet and yesterday I was 89.2 kg and I have only a small amount now to come off the glutes, so I am happy with my progress overall.

At this point I am going to resist the urge that everyone gets to try something new in the last few weeks in order to get that little bit extra. TBH if there was extra to be had I would have had it by now, I'm just gonna keep everything the same up till the final week when the only difference will be that I drop off the Thermolipid (because of the clen) and just use a T3 supplment.

I'm going to be under the spotlight in the next few weeks as I am going to Skylne gym tomorrow for a training session with James L and no doubt he will tell me honestly how I look and so will Kimberley Ann Jones.

Then the following Monday (26th) its up to Denton and Kerry Kayes gym for a photoshoot for BodyFitness and an assessment by Paul Booth so I better be as good as I think I am otherwise I may cry after hes finished:boohoo:


----------



## DB

keep it up tom mate the end is near!

thats awesome that ui only dropped 3 kg! well done mate looking forward to the show!


----------



## matt p

It's been very inspiring following this journal mate, you know what you gotta do, and your doing it! the finishing line is insight and most of us will be down in portsmouth to support you! keep going bro


----------



## Littleluke

3kg drop? That's mad! Almost as mad as James L gaining weight whilst dieting LOL. Great thread bud.. Dunno if you've posted this already but what music you posing too? I can't be assed to look through 25 pages! I think Baz's posing music was quality, had a like a drum and bass flip on it!


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> 3kg drop? That's mad! Almost as mad as James L gaining weight whilst dieting LOL. Great thread bud.. Dunno if you've posted this already but what music you posing too? I can't be assed to look through 25 pages! I think Baz's posing music was quality, had a like a drum and bass flip on it!


LOL thanks mate but i think u'll find tom will blow me out of the water when it comes to posing lol!


----------



## supercell

Tom all looks on track mate and looking forward to seeing you this evening. There's not a lot more you can do now just keep doing what you are doing. That 'magic bullet' just doesn't exist, its what you have done and implemented in the 3 months leading upto the show that's most important.

Of course I will give you my honest critique of your physique but I am sure you are bang on the money. You are at a very good weight and much more than any of us could have imagined at the start.

Growing into a show is (IMHO) the best thing you can do as it doesn't comprimise the body as much and retention and growth of muscle tissue is most definately enhanced.

Keep the cals in and do the cardio, there is no other way. This is bodybuilding not bodydestroying!!

J


----------



## 3752

Tom i am glad you are not going to be hunting for that illusive last minute fix mate as we all generally do because you don't need it....


----------



## Tinytom

Luke I have not said what posing music I am using as people generally say 'Oh thats good' or 'Oh thats different' or start advising on a different music that would be better. So I dont tend to tell people what I'm doing, in fact the only people that have seen it are my girlfriend and my mate Adie who first looked at it with me.

Its a suprise but if you listen to the words in it you'll see there is meaning. LOL


----------



## Delhi

I'm getting excited for you now Tom, really think you look the biz mate. Your thread has been great and very informative for all.

PS I am the same with regards to my music choice, only a few will get to know what it is. kind of takes away the "suprise" element if you tell everyone what it is....LOL


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> I'm going to be under the spotlight in the next few weeks as I am going to Skylne gym tomorrow for a training session with James L and no doubt he will tell me honestly how I look and so will Kimberley Ann Jones.
> 
> Then the following Monday (26th) its up to Denton and Kerry Kayes gym for a photoshoot for BodyFitness and an assessment by Paul Booth so I better be as good as I think I am otherwise I may cry after hes finished:boohoo:


Oh ye of little faith. I can assure you Tom that I would kill to look half as good as you do now. The transformation from 2005 is amazing, and you looked bl**dy good then!

I will be completely honest with you though, and if I see some fat that needs to come off, I'll tell you. I think it's great to have support, but equally important is having an honest assesment instead of everyone just saying you look great. You probably do look great, but we strive for that bit more, so we need to hear it like it is.

John has sent me away feeling deflated on many occasions after looking at me, but after an hour or so, I am totally focussed on what I need to do. I will even advise people I compete against directly as I would rather be beaten by someone when we both look our best, than beat them just because thay were off parr that day. Silly I know, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Littleluke

> I would rather be beaten by someone when we both look our best, than beat them just because thay were off parr that day. Silly I know, but that's the way I see it.


No not atall mate that's exactly my opinion on it. I want my competition to be a battle, a "competition" needs competition! Obviously I want to win though and I'll try my damn hardest to do so.

Good idea about the music Tom. If people start umming and arrring about it you may find yourself questioning wether it's the right music or not.. I'm sure it's bang on the money just like your physique


----------



## MIGEL

Not long now Tom  ... I have been reading this thred/blog since day 1 and got to be honest its a real eye opener into the determination and drive you guys who compete have!!! Looking thru your progress pics you are improving all the time and imo you have put on some serious size during your dieting stage which is just awesome!! Keep it going man and stick to wot you are doing DONT change anything at the last minute and I am sure you will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## supercell

Well Tom and his good lady came to stay on friday night and it was a real pleasure to see them both.

Can really sum Tom up in just a few words:- Thick, dense, huge, hard and with just a bit to come off the back he'll be unbeatable in 2 weeks time.

The improvements he has made are quite staggering and you really have to see him close up to appreciate what he's got going on.

His legs and in particular are imense and his hams are just rediculous. His chest actually doesn't look over powering now as his other body parts have caught up.

He really had a look of Franco Columbo about him but bigger. Tom has always been a good poser and some of the poses were nothing short of breath taking.

I can honestly say hand on heart that I would be beaten by Tom and I feel that if all is well he can take the British title this year. You have certainly inspired me to improve.

All I would say is stay really focused now over the next 2 weeks and keep it strict from here on in. If anything up the cardio a little and keep the cals in. You really have got mass to spare so dont get caught up in the mass and weight thing (which is easy for us all to do).

Keep going buddy and all the best for 2 weeks time. You are a true champion in every sense of the word!!

J


----------



## Tinytom

God I feel quite emotional after reading all these notes of encouragement. Thanks guys, i really appreciate it and its good to read back through soetimes when its a low carb day as it always cheers me up.

This weekend has been quite tiring with all the driving up to London and back but it was worth it to train with James as I haven't seen him or Kim or Headz for a number of months and training at Skyline always seems to bring out the best workout, I swear that something is in the air there lol. Even though James has been off season for a while he is still looking very chunky (muscle wise that is ) Bloody Genetic Freaks:cool:

We did get some photos done at the gym and once they are up I'll put a link to them for you. These will be the last photos that I post before the show (exactly 2 weeks out) so that you will get an idea of the finished package.

One more week of 'dieting' to go this week then its the last week of depleting/carbing up. I think I've got the timing right now on my carbing so I should present a very dry package come April 1st.

The diet is obviously paying off cos I had twice the normal number of Tw*ts last night make comments about gear to me while I was working, so I must look twice as good as last week LMAO.


----------



## Five-O

All the best Tom, looking forward to the training pics, and very kind words from James, you must be really looking sharp atm bud. The Franco Columbo comparison must really please you b/c I know it would me, that guy was prolly one of the best ever.


----------



## ah24

Well done tom, looked great from last set of pics and only gets better with each set so sure these ones will keep up with tradition

Picked up my tickets yesterday (thankyou). My tickets say '0306' & '0307' in the corner, would this be seat numbers? Sorry for strange Q!

Anyways, keep up the good work and stay focused, see you comp day!


----------



## Tinytom

Adz

no thats just the ticket number.

seats will be allocated to UKM on the day.

Five-O - Yeah thats a wicked compliment cos Columbo was hard as granite.

Just sat at the PC munching on my Vitargo Flapjacks right now, getting better every hour LOL.

Back to low carbing tomorrow :boohoo:


----------



## clarkey

Great stuff Tom only 2 weeks to go. So what was your final decision yesterday did you go with the Nando's? ive got my high carb day tomorrow so gonna try and make some of the flapjacks tonight need a change from plain oats!....


----------



## Tinytom

I had the Nandos

It was Yummy


----------



## Five-O

Tinytom said:


> I had the Nandos
> 
> It was Yummy


Im sure as hell they'd actually sponsor you bud!

lol


----------



## DB

Nice one tom looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Magic Torch

ah24 said:


> Picked up my tickets yesterday (thankyou). My tickets say '0306' & '0307' in the corner, would this be seat numbers? Sorry for strange Q!


Fookin hope not cause then you'd be sat next to me 

Actually thats not a bad thing, with you one side and Little Luke the other I might look quite big  Better than Baz one side and GR81 the other !

Tom I think the best thing about your physique and training is the age you are, i mean you are still only young and you know soooooo much.


----------



## Tinytom

Magic Torch said:


> Tom I think the best thing about your physique and training is the age you are, i mean you are still only young and you know soooooo much.


I didnt know 27 was young. 

But I suppose you are only as young as the woman you feel. :rolleye11


----------



## Nine Pack

Five-O said:


> Im sure as hell they'd actually sponsor you bud!
> 
> lol


I actually e mailed Nando's last year to try & get James L an endorsement deal & the bas***ds never even replied.

Tom, have they got the new things on the menu where you go? I went on friday & they have sweet potato mash on there now! If you have half a chicken (skin off) & sweet potato mash it's virtually a 'no-cheat-cheat'.


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> Tom, have they got the new things on the menu where you go? I went on friday & they have sweet potato mash on there now! If you have half a chicken (skin off) & sweet potato mash it's virtually a 'no-cheat-cheat'.


LMAO Paul

James told me about this and I agree with him that as long as I can have some chips to dip in it I'm there.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> LMAO Paul
> 
> James told me about this and I agree with him that as long as I can have some chips to dip in it I'm there.


James & his chip fetish! You could have the mash with chips & slap it all in a Portugese garlic roll. Carb/lard fest!


----------



## supercell

Did someone mention chips? Chips....I luurrrve the chips...high fat, low fat....DUST!!! Sorry too many carbs today.:tongue10:


----------



## ah24

Magic Torch said:


> Fookin hope not cause then you'd be sat next to me
> 
> Actually thats not a bad thing, with you one side and Little Luke the other I might look quite big  Better than Baz one side and GR81 the other !
> 
> Tom I think the best thing about your physique and training is the age you are, i mean you are still only young and you know soooooo much.


B****rd!!:axe:

One day ill grow...one day:rolleyes:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Man i aint been on in ages! tom u lookin hella sweet boyee!  u gonna kik ass! keep it up and cya there!


----------



## Tinytom

pics from saturday

These were taken after my arm workout before I carbed up.

Many thanks to Kimberley Ann Jones for the use of the gym and Headzman fro the photos.

More pics on Here





















































http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a257/Headzman/skyline/28tina.jpg


----------



## Nine Pack

Looking quite hard & dry already in the front shots there Tom. The back is the only place where any real fat needs to be shifted. Once that's off, you'll be able to se the separation in your delts, rhomboids & traps when you hit that rear bicep pose. You'll look incredible.

It may be worth a last push with an increase on the cardio & ditch the refeed day just for a week (I think I'll get a punch in the gob for that blasphemous remark!  ), maybe even dip the carbs a bit further. You aren't going to lose any muscle so long as you keep the protein constant. I wouldn't suggest you do this for any prolonged period, but just to drag it in a bit tighter for the show.


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I agree Paul

I actually have dropped off my evening carb meal this week in order to shift that last little bit and have increased the cardio slightly.

DOing this for 1 week will definately shift the last bits, but you'll see for yourself on Monday anyway.

refeed wise, this weekend I am carbing up on Saturday and low carbs on Sunday as I have a photoshoot with Alex Mac on Monday. No Nandos this week as its all clean carbs.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> No Nandos this week as its all clean carbs.


You could still have a half chicken & sweet potato mash............... You never know, that hot peri peri could be the secret to your success!


----------



## Delhi

Very lean, ripped and dry...............your calve has something crazy happening there. dont know if its the pic but it (Calve) almost looks inverted!!!! Cool.

Legs are great, most muscular is freaky and the last pic with the T-shirt shows off your thumbs well LOL

Seriously though, excellent stuff

What wil your carb up cycle consist of (Flapjacks LOL)?


----------



## hackskii

Look at the right hamstring, crazy looking.


----------



## Littleluke

> Fookin hope not cause then you'd be sat next to me
> 
> Actually thats not a bad thing, with you one side and Little Luke the other I might look quite big Better than Baz one side and GR81 the other !
> 
> Tom I think the best thing about your physique and training is the age you are, i mean you are still only young and you know soooooo much.


Jamie.. Sit next to me and you won't look big  .. I'm not that f()cking small!!!

but saying that, sit next to micky mouse and you still won't look big HA HA!!


----------



## Bulldozer

Looking awesome mate, quads and chest are almost not human


----------



## Jimmy1

in all honesty tom...i feel you are uncarbed and holding water

i am not sure lower carbs is what you need....there may be a danger of stringing out

i dont know your physique like i do some other people...and i would need to see you in the flesh

but from the photo

you just need to carb up and dry out

some people take things too far sometimes with lower carbs....if you feel you realy need to then fine...just dont go too far with it

as i said, all i can see is water and loose skin...

good luck buddy


----------



## 3752

i actually agree to some extent with Jimmy i dont think you need lower carbs and to be honest i dont think you need to change anything....


----------



## robdog

Tom no matter how much i like taking the p1ss out of you there isnt much i can say and for once im speechless. You look the b0llox.

Your buttocks are amazing!!!


----------



## hackskii

I think he would even look better if there wasnt a flash in those pic's. A flash uses light from strait on and washes out the shadows form the above lighting.

But not taking anything away tom, you look very good, small waist too.


----------



## Tinytom

I did a little experiment monday and tuesday.

Monday I dropped off my evening carb meal in favour of a chicken omlette and I felt really ill and sick later on. Tuesday morning I had not dropped any weight.

Tuesday night I reverted back to my oats and 75g whey in the evening with no other food before bed. This morning I had dropped a kilo and was a lot tighter.

I'm not dropping my carbs any more and I'm going to revert back to what I've been doing the past 4 weeks whereby I low carb mon-fri and higher carb on the weekend as this is just making me tighter.

I also had a look in the mirror last night after my workout and 2 of my friends who also compete agreed that my back was just holding water, I'm seeing Paul Scarb tonight so he will give me an honest appraisal.

I'm still doing my 40 minutes cardio in the morning and after workout but the carbs are staying the same. 150g every day over 2 meals.

I had the sh*ttest chest and delts workout ever last night, no mental focus or strength and because of a sore throat and inflamed throat gland it was really hard to catch my breath.

good job its only a week or so to go, if this had been the case 6 weeks ago I would seriously consider not competing, unfortunately when I am dieting I find it hard to recover from colds etc so this one has been with me for the duration. Great.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom,

It's your call of course but I don't think a 1 meal change would elicit a response as it's too small a change. I won't see you in the flesh till you are into your last weeks prep, but I really can see some last bits of fat on your back. Jimmy's concerns of you coming in 'stringy' are nothing to worry about. You would'nt look stringy if you zero carbed for two weeks mate (not that you should, that would be daft). I fail to see how anyone carrying such mass could look stringy anyway. I'm not a fan of low carbs as everyone knows, but in the final weeks push, it's not a problem. You need to play it as you see it but from what I can see, you aren't as hard at the back as you are at the front. It would be an unbeatable package if you looked like that all over IMO.


----------



## supercell

It's always a difficult one, here's Tom in the last 2 weeks of prep and people giving their different ideas. There is nothing wrong with this, it is a forum after all. At the end of the day Tom is an intelligent human being and will do what he feels is the right course of action.

Tom is hard from the front but is softer from the back, there is no question about this and he will agree. 150g of carbs is IMO quite low enough for a man with as much mass as Tom.

The only way that fat is going to be reduced is to make sure that cals in dont exceed cals out and how you do that is entirely up to you.

In the last 2 weeks of my prep I actually upped my carbs by 50g every day and dropped the refeed day. This settled my mind and my body as it was a 'consistent' approach and didn't shock the body into holding onto anything.

What you look and feel like now is irrelavant, your mind plays nasty tricks on you this close to the show and the last thing you want is doubt in your mind.

Every show we do is a learning curve and you WILL make mistakes. But lets put this into context; its a qualifier (and you're going to qualify) the main event is in October, plenty of time to make small adjustments if need be. This is where the approch is (and should be) meticulous.

Just weighing your carbs wont be good enough come October, you need to be counting every cal including amounts of protein and fats. Only by doing this do we have a 'complete' grip on things and somewhere to go when we need to change things very slightly.

I am not having a pop at you, far from it. What you have done over the last 12 months is incredible and with that amount of aquired mass dieting will be a very different animal compared to your past shows.

From a personal standpoint I want to see you in the shape of your life and want to see you really 'acheive your potential' this year.

Criticism can be hard but it makes you stronger and strengthens your resolve.

Embrace it and be open to advice from those you trust but remember that it should be only you and your decisions that you fully trust and stand by; only you can be accountable for your actions.

All the best buddy,

J


----------



## LeanShredded

Tom, totally agree with James, you weren't yourself last night when we saw you, and I know how hard you have been dieting and how this constant cold has worn away your resolve, and your mind is obviously playing tricks on you, as you seemed very down hearted last night.

Yes, you are carrying SOME water on your middle and lower back, with a very thin amount of fat still in there, but you know what you have to do and what is necessary to shift it, you have got it spot on up until this point, its not as if you are going to get it horribly wrong with only 11 days to go (gulp). Your hard work and resolve (and downright stubborness) will ensure that you are a different animal and in far better shape than the last time you competed, this is the qualifier and trial run for the Britain. you will learn from this outing and you will be better each and every time you get on stage, this is the nature of bodybuilding as well you know.

In short (no reference to your height  ), you look amazing, and I and so many of your friends will be so proud when you get up on that stage and show everyone what YOU have achieved in 11 days time.

Keep going mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Delhi

Yip that is the real measure here........................how he does when he takes to the stage in 11 days time.

I fully expect him to achieve what he set out to do.


----------



## lockstock

In total agreement with 9pack and supercell.

I dont have to tell you what im thinking, its been said by the grusome twosome! 

You have nothing to worry about, its a qualifier (although its best to be ready 100% as you know) a lot can happen within 2-3 days at this stage and at your level... you have 11 days!

After that, you can Nando yourself to smithereens! :beer1:


----------



## supercell

lockstock said:


> In total agreement with 9pack and supercell.
> 
> I dont have to tell you what im thinking, its been said by the grusome twosome!
> 
> You have nothing to worry about, its a qualifier (although its best to be ready 100% as you know) a lot can happen within 2-3 days at this stage and at your level... you have 11 days!
> 
> After that, you can Nando yourself to smithereens! :beer1:


Hey big man,

Good to see you over here

J:lift:


----------



## 3752

i have just seen Tom in the flesh as i have done throughout the diet and these pictures do not show Tom in any where near his true condition for starters he was very very flat.....now 2hrs ago toms lower back was just skin and water no fat of any size to speak of....

now what tom was going to do ie change things is in my opinion the wrong thing to do......i won't give you advice Tom because you certainly do not need it you have come this far making your own decisions and i would certainly like to meet the guy who would argue on the results you have achieved just keep doing what you have been mate and i will see you at Portsmouth.....


----------



## Tinytom

Thanks Paul.

after our chat I know exaclty what Im doing now.


----------



## Littleluke

I can't wait to see the final product on stage! I'll bring a decent camera and hopefully get some good pics this time round as the only good pics at Baz's show were the ones in KFC! lol


----------



## Jimmy1

Nine Pack said:


> Tom,
> 
> It's your call of course but I don't think a 1 meal change would elicit a response as it's too small a change. I won't see you in the flesh till you are into your last weeks prep, but I really can see some last bits of fat on your back. Jimmy's concerns of you coming in 'stringy' are nothing to worry about. You would'nt look stringy if you zero carbed for two weeks mate (not that you should, that would be daft). I fail to see how anyone carrying such mass could look stringy anyway. I'm not a fan of low carbs as everyone knows, but in the final weeks push, it's not a problem. You need to play it as you see it but from what I can see, you aren't as hard at the back as you are at the front. It would be an unbeatable package if you looked like that all over IMO.


i am not knocking your advise 9pack

we have all seen people over dieted...maybe you disagree with my choice of words...but in essence, going by the photo's...and not seeing tom in the flesh, i feel he would be over dieted if he dropped his carbs

it happened to a good friend of mine

he guest posed weighing 275

he was advised to trim off 5lbs more (by some very influential people)

he did so....and lost alot of thickness to areas which were probably his weekest

he looked leaner, but at a price for sure!!!

the extra 5lbs didnt look like 5lbs on the day....but he looked smaller

even he says it wasnt worth it


----------



## Nine Pack

It's ok Jimmy, we all have our own methods & after all, Tom has made phenominal progress so who are we to judge? I have never worked with him on a diet like I did with James so I can't speak from experience. If Paul says it's water then It will come off with a dry out.

In truth, a one week change to the carbs would'nt see any loss of mass unless total calories were dipped as well. I meant replace the carb cals with protein. It's just a calorie manipulation method, not a starvation technique.

I was talking with John at CNP today & we both agree he is surely a hot tip for the title this year & that he has an awesome physique & brilliant symmetry. High praise indeed from Mr H!


----------



## Tinytom

Nine Pack said:


> I was talking with John at CNP today & we both agree he is surely a hot tip for the title this year & that he has an awesome physique & brilliant symmetry. High praise indeed from Mr H!


I've got a lot of time for John H.

Hopefully he'll be around on Monday froa chat after my photos with Alex, always nice to catch up.


----------



## Nine Pack

Depending on the time, he may be at work, but he's only round the corner so it's worth popping in to CNP to have a chat. He's inspired me to achieve things I never thought possible, he's the best mentor anyone could wish for & a good mate to boot.

I think you're going to cause an upset in the U90's at Nottingham bud.


----------



## stevie flynn

tom, you look great mate... and youve added more overall quality since you last dieted ...

keep at it mate, and all the best next week...

steve


----------



## Tinytom

I went up to Denton today for a photoshoot for bodyfitness.

Long day and I got back at 7pm after 3.5 hours on the road. Had a good couple of photos and the experimental carb up on the weekend meant that I could actually lift some decent weights so I wont look like a total P*ssy in the photos.

Also met up with Paul Booth finally, which was nice to put a face to the name. 

This week I am depleting Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and then carbing up on Thursday and Friday.

This week I am also manipulating my water so I will be doing this

Tuesday - Aldactone, 10g Vit C, 10 litres water

Wednesday - same

Thursday - same

Friday - same

Saturday - 8 litres water up till 8pm, 10g Vit C, Aldactone.

I generally drop my water about 18 hours prior to pre judging so I just sip water with any food after this time and on the show day I only allow myself 1.5 litres up till pre judging at a maximum seeing as prejudging is at 3pm for me (being in U90 Class) so I will need something to have with my breakfast etc.

I will not be having any protein shakes this week and all my food will be solid reducing the sodium content in my diet.

I do not do sodium loading as this always fcuks up for me, instead I simply keep in seasoning with my chicken until Friday.

I also change my water source to Evian from Wednesday as this is a very low sodium mineral water.

I will also be using distilled water on show day until after prejudging when I will need some electrolytes back in after the judging.

Thats the plan.


----------



## clarkey

Tom, what will your aldactone dosage be? Im starting today also using 50mg am and 50mg pm. Nearly at the finish line!!:lift:


----------



## Tinytom

Hi mate

I used 50mg last night.

will be using 50mg tonight.

I may up it if need be but I dont need a lot of diuretics as I'm normally quite dry anyway.


----------



## Tinytom

Forgot to to add this

I am also using this week

2mg Rohm liquid Arimadex a day - to eliminate water and estrogen

30mg Nolvadex a day - I find this helps to condition the skin better to a thin papery type.

100mg Proviron a day split over 2 doses - to increase hardness and definition

40mg Winstrol tabs a day - split over 2 doses to increase hardness and muscle fullness

I have only added all these from Saturday when I stopped my GH

Below I have been using for the last few weeks

100mcg T3 split over 2 doses

1mg ROHM Methyl Trien/100mg Masteron combination

100mg ROHM Viroprop EOD

100mg MST a day

I stopped the GH on Friday night as GH tends to hold water. Therefore I stop a week out and then add in all the above things in order to rip out the sub q water and increase the muscle hardness.

Although over a long period the combination of all the above drugs would cause major issues with LDL cholesterol, hormone balance and the liver, for one week there are no noticeable effects except the desired cosmetic ones.

I wouldnt recommend anyone use the above doses for longer than a week before the show as for a long period there would surely be some rebound.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tom was looking good yeaterday & was actually able to move some respectable weights but he did say that was due to a few days of carbs & normally he's moving half his normal weight.

His calves & lower legs are freaky ripped & he's got a cracking shape with a lot more mass than 2005 so he's sure to do well. There is a little bit of fat on his lower back, and some water but hopefully the dry out & carb up will see this area tighten up. His physique seems to come alive when he's warmed up too as in the gym when training he looked a totally different bodybuilder to when he was getting changed.

I'll do my best to get to the show but I can't promise it as I have a lot on my plate with the new gym plans, although going to Nottingham is a definite, I want to see him take the title he deserves so much.


----------



## hackskii

Will someone please take some pictures to put up here?

I cant go to the show as I live pretty far away but totally want to see some pictures.


----------



## DB

yeah i'll be taking some pics matey


----------



## danimal

fairplay tom you look huge. it was cool chatting earlier, sorry if i pestered you a load of questions just trying to learn


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> There is a little bit of fat on his lower back, and some water


Sorry but i disagree with what you have said here paul yes Tom has water and loose skin on his lower back but no fat i saw him last wednesday and tested his lower back and there was nothing there apart from water and loose skin....

just my humble opinion....


----------



## MIGEL

Once again looking good Tom in your pics... got to say I agree with Pscarb on the "back fat" issue, although obviously I can only look at the pics for this opinion if Paul has seen you up close then thats good enough for me! ... I defo think your 100% on the right track... not long now keep it up!


----------



## Nine Pack

Pscarb said:


> Sorry but i disagree with what you have said here paul yes Tom has water and loose skin on his lower back but no fat i saw him last wednesday and tested his lower back and there was nothing there apart from water and loose skin....
> 
> just my humble opinion....


That's ok, let's just agree to disagree, the world would be a dull place if we all thought the same.Either way, the guy looks awesome so what the hell! I will admit to being a little too obsessed with freaky condition but IMO, a back should be peeled to the bone, like in my avatar (I'm genuinely not trying to brag, as I know I don't even come close to Tom's standards). I have to get so cut as I have nothing like the size that Tom & James have so I just play my best hand. James once said to me it's not a dieting competition, it's a bodybuilding competition and I could not agree more. A combination of the two will always win, and that is what Tom has got in spades. Give em hell Tom.


----------



## 3752

Agreed Paul....

i have found that the lighter guys do tend to get there skin thinner in certain places than the more muscular guys in the amatuer ranks and i think this is the case here, now there will always be the exception to the rule like Troy Brown


----------



## supercell

Lets face it guys its what we see on stage that counts, not the measurement of a skinfold. Agree with Paul B and Paul S. Most of the pro's dont have their BF levels as low as a lot of the smaller natural guys but look way more impressive. As you rightly say, its a combo of size and condition that will prevail and Tom has that look and I cant wait to see the finished product.

Best of luck Tom, although I wont be there I will be there in spirit and applauding from afar. Go get em!!

J


----------



## Tinytom

I agree that my back is always the last thing to tighten up but as its been said before its how you look on the day that counts so lets just wait till sunday. I do welcome all comments guys as if all I get is people saying I look massive etc then I'll get complacant, thats not to say that all of you now have to say I look sh*t LMAO. I appreciate the positive comments as well as the criticisms and its good to get both so I can aspire to be better.

It was my second day of depletion yesterday and I had to do a few errands in the day before training so I was quite tired later on.

When I deplete I dont go ultra low because I have found that 3 days fo zero carbs just mucks up my digestive system and I feel that this is too much of an extreme when I have been doing 150g on my low days all through the diet.

Therefore I simply drop to 100g for the 3 days, but I also do 2 hours posing practice and also my workout and some cardio so in actual fact the calorie expenditure is higher.

I dropped 1kg on Tuesday morning and this morning I had dropped a further 2kg so I am now 86kg and flat as hell. The water manipulation is working well and I was up all night p*ssing and this morning I was dry as fcuk. I was dry enough that when I twisted my body (for my morning posing practice before cardio) I could feel all the lumber muscles stretching the skin

So when I start carbing up I should be nice and tight.


----------



## DB

ahh tom i know u have done many comps before but... damn i remeber when u hit that first carb up day wooohooo that feeling is bloody awesome!! 300g carbs by 11 am mmmm 

cya sunday mate!


----------



## Delhi

Go get em Tom.........


----------



## scott134

Just want to say what an inspiration this thread is for us beginners.

Thanks Tom and all the best next week. Will be rooting for ya!


----------



## chem1436114520

good luck tom for this wkend go and kick ass


----------



## robdog

Good luck Thomas


----------



## hackskii

Good luck darling


----------



## LEWIS

good luck mate, enjoy all that hard work on stage, you look great


----------



## Jimmy1

i wont be there tom 

i have football training camp all weekend

but i will get the rundown from H or the likes from my gym as its the local show in respects

anyway

as long as you beat yourself, your a winner

good luck


----------



## Littleluke

Can't wait to see you on stage mate, this thread has been fantastic and is a great form of motivation for anyone! I can imagin competing is a life changing experience and can only be appreciated when your stood on stage looking at the crowd. I wish you luck now and will do so in person.. Well done for getting this far Tom.. A few more days and Portsmouth won't know what has hit them.


----------



## ah24

Werent going to post as everyone pretty much sums it up! Especially Lukes post. As iv said in nearly every post, looking great and see you sunday!


----------



## winger

Jimmy said:


> as long as you beat yourself, your a winner


I do that nightly and does anyone call me a winner?.....hell no. 

Good luck Tim...........lol. I mean Tom.

Tom, just go and smash, smash, smash the competition.


----------



## Great White

Good Luck Fatty!

See you down there on Sunday, as well as the rest of you reprobates that are going!!!!


----------



## Jock

I've enjoyed your journey Tom, best of luck on Saturday I'm sure you will kick ass.


----------



## Tinytom

I am nearly finished with my carb loading today, lots of sleeping and eating has been done the last 2 days.

Also practiced my posing routine a lot so I dont forget it like in 2005.

This morning after 1 days carbs I was ultra dry and tight in the lower back and could feel my back tightening as I practiced, glutes were also striated.

I have not gone crazy with my carb loading and today I have just had 2 bowls of oats and 2 potatoes and chicken so maybe only 400g. I am assessing my progress each hour and so now I will just have maybe 2 more meals today and then we'll see how I look tomorrow if I eat any more carbs.

On Thursday I interspersed my solid meals with Vitargo shakes from www.Nuexcom.co.uk This allowed me to keep taking in carbs while not blowing up too much in the gut which can make for a saggy look the next day.

On saturday I will have mostly liquid meals in the form of Vitargo shakes as this will tighten up my stomach further for Sunday, It takes around 24 hours fro solid food to move through the system so the less that is there for Sunday the better I will look.

I have just baked some Vitargo Flapjacks for Sunday, once they have dried out over the course of Saturday they will form a very dense carb source which means that if I eat one small flapjack it the same as a bowl of rice but less volume, this will be imperitive to keeping my waist down while still taking in some solid food. The beauty of the Vitargo flapjacks is that any water you take with them almost immediately gets pulled into the muscles with the vitargo and creates a more vascular look, this is whatI have been practicing for the last few weeks.

I'd like to say a big thanks to all of you that have supported me through the diet with your positive comments and help, this will be my last post before the show so we will see if my plan has paid off. 

Make sure you say hi at the show if I dont see you.


----------



## Littleluke

Quick question.. Are you going to run any pump products before climbing on stage, NoXplode etc? Thought I'd ask you while your online.

Also, I went and got my supps today and alot of people are talking about your physique mate. Alot is expected from you because what your bringing is simply sensational mate. See you Sunday.


----------



## winger

Slay them Big Tom!


----------



## Delhi

You probs wont read this till after the show now. But best of luck mate, I was thinking about your show as I walked the dog tonight.

I am sure you will have won.


----------



## hackskii

Any news?


----------



## Ralphy

NEWSFLASH:

Just heard from Jamie (Magic Torch)..... Mr Tom Blackman won the show.

Congratulations to you Tom for your success. Onto the British now bud.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice one Tom! Really wish I coulda been there


----------



## hackskii

I knew it.

Awesome but I am not surprised, I knew he was gonna take it.


----------



## romeo69

Well done Tom, after the ill ness, this puts the cherry on the top.


----------



## robdog

Nice one mate im glad all the hard work payed off.


----------



## Truewarrior1

well done mate, im sure the entire board is dead proud of you!


----------



## Delhi

Well done now onto the British


----------



## crazycacti

well done 'tim'


----------



## Littleluke

I just got back from the show! Quality night! Got to have a good chat with most people. YES Tom won the overall after a battle with a BEAST! You really had to be there to appreciate the quality Tom produced. Well done Tom, simply awesome..

Dennis James was immense, TOOOO BIG!! lol.. I got a pic with troy brown, I'll upload it soon


----------



## Robsta

Well done Tom mate.....


----------



## danimal

well done tom, enjoy ya three weeks of nandos etc


----------



## Spangle1187

Nice mate have enjoyed reading this and that puts the cherry on the cake. Well done!!:lift:


----------



## winger

Good job Tom!

What did you eat after the show.


----------



## Five-O

Nice mate, im sure deep down most of us thought it was yours 

Congrats and well done!

:beer1:


----------



## Magic Torch

Tom was immense, looked great up there, added some good mass since last time. Loved the size of his chest and width he has. I spoke to him after the pre judge, and he kept talkin about being nervous cause it'd been a while etc...but Tom looked a natrual up there, having banter with the other guys, playing the crowd, smiling and looking huge. Hats of mate.

Great day


----------



## Nytol

Superb mate, I am well pleased for you, I am sorry i could not get down to see it in person.

Just imagine how good you would have looked if you had not been so ill!!!

A scary thought, and something that should scare your competition for the British.

Any details on when and where that is, as I would really like to get along to that.

Once again, well done, your hard work and dedication paid off,


----------



## strongwoman

Well done Tom. I was there to see you do it. I really liked your choise of music, which already sent the right message to the judges!

Hanne


----------



## winger

strongwoman said:


> Well done Tom. I was there to see you do it. I really liked your choise of music, which already sent the right message to the judges!
> 
> Hanne


Cheers and did you take any pics?

Welcome to the board strongwoman!


----------



## LeanShredded

So proud mate well done, truly deserved, I have taken loads of pics for you, will bluetooth them over to you when I pop round this week, you looked amazing, Look out British Finals!


----------



## Nine Pack

A well deserved result indeed. You should be proud of yourself Tom.

Now the hard work really starts (after a short layoff, obviously) for Nottingham. I'd advise you stay in semi show condition, then drag it in even tighter & harder for Nottingham & give the judges no option. You can win this if you go in rock hard & razor but it never pays to rest on your laurels as, you no doubt know, there's always someone waiting to crawl out of the woodwork. I know you'll do everything you need to do like a true champion.

Once again, conrats on a well deserved win.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Another well done dude! u looked awesome! no one could touch u there! and u slayed the mass monster in the end! smurfs rule!

Hail King Pasty smasher

lol, seriously tho well done, well deserved win there, glad i got to go down with the other boys show sum luv 4 u, and nice job with the seats dude!


----------



## staffy

Yes well done Tom!!!:beer1:


----------



## DB

nice one tom!

cheers for the good seats!! was a good day!!

he was loving it up there the lil attention seeking whore!!

i had to stop many pasty slaying comments as mummy&daddy blackman were sitting behind me!!


----------



## dave20

Congrats Mate!


----------



## LEWIS

awsome tom


----------



## steveg

yep, congratulations tom


----------



## Nytol

WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## kyrocera

and video of routine


----------



## Aftershock

Awesome mate, well deserved!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I was also at the show. Tom did look excellent and won his class by a mile. The guy who won the heavys was Darren Ball I think and he must have had the biggest legs (quads and calves) of any amateur bodybuilder I have ever seen! He had cut legs but his upper body was a little behind even thoguh it was still good. I left at about 7pm as long drive home and thought that Tom may be edged out of the overall by this beast but Toms conditioning and overall balance was better from my view even though this other guy had tons of muscle he looked more like a lean powerlifter and the judges favoured Tom. It shows bodybuilding is about balance, shape and condition not just raw size. This other guy must have been 100kg at about 5`6 though!!

To be honest these two were the only guys who had excellent physiques in the whole show. It was a disappointing standard in general which the earlier qualifiers tend to produce in my experience and some of the other class winners will get slayed at the British Finals.

Tom, however stands a legit shot at doing very well at the British, best of luck


----------



## Galtonator

TOM did look great and Darrens legs were just fantatsic had to been seen to be belived! Im glad i went it was a really good day out.


----------



## 3752

Huge congrats to you Tom you did yourself proud mate, I will give you a call this week rest up mate you deserve it....

it was good to meet alot of you from the board.....


----------



## Great White

Well done Mate.

Sorry I couldnt get to meet most of you.

My parents came down and I was with them most of the time.

Good to meet DB, Jamie, Luke, and a hungry Lisa!! 

Sorry I didnt get to meet the rest of you, felt a bit bad not able to get down to see you all.

Again - Gratz Tom.

Just to clarify, as it hasnt been said here, tom won both his class AND the over all.

He even managed to get up and win an easter egg withough being rumbled!


----------



## Tinytom

hey guys

Thanks to everyone who came down to attend, if I have your mobile number I should have text you by now to thank you personally. For everyone else whos number I dont have many thanks for turning up and screaming Pasty comments at me.

If you all didnt know I was 82.5kg on stage in the prejudging which means I dropped 5kg of water weight in the final few days. I didnt over dehydrate as I was still p*ssing all day so I think I nailed it just right, if a little under carbed so I was munching on small flapjacks all day to keep the energy up.

I used Jan Tana competition colour for the tan and it is by far the easiest and best tan I've ever used, only 3 coats to get the right colour and doesnt get everywhere like dream tan.

in the morning I used the Jan Tana oil but used a little too much and couldnt pose properly so in the evening I used a bespoke vasculising oil made up by my aromatherapist which dried me out even more once it was on.

I have to say when I saw the size of Darren Ball in the O90kg I was really astounded and I knew that it would be a hard battle in the Overall. After the prejudging I had some chicken and rice in the cafe and then went back to the hotel to relax for an hour and had a small nap to relax.

When I came back in the evening I had filled out more from the food and so looked a lot harder on stage. I only drank about 1 litre of water over the course of the day.

When I get any photos I put them up here.


----------



## invisiblekid

Cant wait to see them, Tom.

Well done on a well deserved victory.


----------



## ah24

Yep, well done tom.

Was a great day with Dennis James, Big H and John Hodgson to. (Got supplement advice from him, real nice guy)

Was going to come say hi to everyone and was texting luke in the morning but when i saw how many of you guys there were I bottled it!

Again, well done tom and good luck on the next comp


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

82.5kg. You look much bigger than that mate, shows bodybuilding is an illusion! Is it usual to drop 5kg in water weight the day before a show??


----------



## DB

ah24 said:


> Yep, well done tom.
> 
> Was a great day with Dennis James, Big H and John Hodgson to. (Got supplement advice from him, real nice guy)
> 
> Was going to come say hi to everyone and was texting luke in the morning but when i saw how many of you guys there were I bottled it!
> 
> Again, well done tom and good luck on the next comp


yeah mate.. me, jamie and ash tried to get him to text u but he was being a lil fanny!!

sorry bro would have text but didnt have your number


----------



## Littleluke

I did text him, I told him where we were sat and he knew we were there.. I looked out for the lil guy then put my phone on silent so it didn't ring mid routine! :blowme:


----------



## Littleluke

It was good to actually chat to you all this time round! I jumped off my seat when Tom was announced overall winner! bet you're buzzing mate!


----------



## ah24

DB said:


> yeah mate.. me, jamie and ash tried to get him to text u but he was being a lil fanny!!
> 
> sorry bro would have text but didnt have your number


I'll deffo come and say hi to everyone at the next show everyone goes to (maybe Pscarbs?) Was just a little over-whelming with so many people there!! Saw a few people i already knew though.

Soz to hi-jack Tom!  (Dumb question here, but because you won your class -and overall - do you automatically get qualified for the British?)


----------



## DB

because he won his class he qualified


----------



## Littleluke

He would have qualified just for sitting in the audience, his condition and mass were both SICK! quality stuff Tom!


----------



## lisa1436114506

Big well done tom was a great show, and i would just like to say i touched dennis james lol

im a little hurt tom that you didnt get me to come help with the oiling up but i guess you must have just misplaced the idea in all the rush of it all

but again a big well done XXXX


----------



## Marsbar

Congratulations Tom


----------



## Tinytom

well after stuffing my face for a day I think I could have carbed up so much more as I've literally rammed food in today and none of it was 'good' apart from the CNP Propeptide I had this morning (only for the digestive enzymes)

Highlights of the day

2 x Sausage and Bean Sandwiches and 1 litre coke

1/4 lb burger and chips and 1 litre coke

Massive Spag Bol with 4 slices oatmeal toast and 1 litre coke

numerous CNP flapjacks

Strawberry cheesecake

Lion Bar

Packet of Maryland cookies

Oh and I'm gonna have a load of Ice cream tonight at the cinema.

And my abs are still here LMAO.

So really I could have carbed up loads more and been a lot fuller. Remember that for next time.


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that sounds fun to be able to eat like that.


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL good to see you've had a productive day LMAO

Mate whats the time line gonna look like from now untill October?

Did you get any good advice from the pro's? I heard what Troy said when he walked past - coming from him mate you know you done well 

Ah24 - next time dude just come and say hello, we dont bite!


----------



## gunit

Tom u looked awesome.The waist line was exceptional.It blitzed the heavyweight.U r a top class bodybuilder.I thought the lighting was **** at this show.It never did justice to anyone IMO.I was sat on the side thou so could have had somethin to do wit it.Get massive for the Britain,it could b urs.Gary Farr


----------



## rayvonn

Well done tom cant wait to see loads of pics


----------



## supercell

Well done mate, glad we could make it down to see you win.

Found a couple of pics on another site.


----------



## MIGEL

Tinytom said:


> well after stuffing my face for a day I think I could have carbed up so much more
> 
> So really I could have carbed up loads more and been a lot fuller. Remember that for next time.


Absolutely awesome Tom, well done mate. All jokes aside i think this quote above is well worth cotemplating!! I have quite a few friends who are competing bb's and they all say the same thing!!! And this really is SO true you look amazing in the pics but u can defo come in fuller by doing just that!!!


----------



## chem1436114520

well done tom you lokked awesome


----------



## RAIKEY

congratulations Tom...

i,m gutted i did,nt make it ....

Baz kept me posted and i saw some pics,...(awesome)

it should be inspirational to me really but seeing the shows with the big mister,s just leaves me thinking "why do i chuffin bother!" ...

so,..... when the pics hit the magazines and then the magazines end up in our gym,....i can say,...."thats my mate Tom!"

lol....

well done again..


----------



## Tinytom

thanks guys.

There are more pics up today on the digital sports site. Some from the morning show with me in my tangerine pants.

Note to those who compete, take 2 pairs of trunks so you can tell in the pics which were morning and which were evening so you can assess your condition.

Time to bring this thread to a close I think, now all the guys who have read this thread without posting - you know who you all are cos you talked to me at the show - get involved in the site and post up your own diets and training.

One thing I am suprised and quite pleased is that a few people have said how inspiring and helpful this thread was to their own training and prep. Wierd cos i just ramble on sometimes lol.

Plan for the following months is as follows

1. 3 weeks off training.

2. 6 weeks quick heavy training course to try and gain a lb or so of muscle or thickness

3. 3 weeks moderate training

4. 2 weeks off weights in preparation for the diet for the British which starts mid July (22nd I think as show is on 14 October)


----------



## Fivos

Well done Tom by all acounts you stood out like a sore thumb amongst all other competitors!

So do you think you will carb up more for the British? And if so what carb plan will you follow.

Well done again mate...

Fivos


----------



## DB

carrying on from Fivos' post...

how did u carb up this time tom? amounts and types of food if thats ok?


----------



## Tinytom

basically I carbed up on Oats, Potatoes and Vitargo

On the day and the saturday night I nibbled flapjacks of my own design.

After the prejudging I had a chicken and rice meal from the bar and some diet coke and rested in my hotel room for an hour, I could feel myself filling out and tightening up as I was meditating/resting which was good.

I knew that the Overall would be a hard battle so I went and prepared myself mentally for it.

I am definately carbing up more for the British, obviously I was worried about losing my condition by spilling over but I totally stuffed my face yesterday and I still look OK, not show standard obviously but it shows that even a day of crap wouldnt make me fat.

This show was always going to be a practice for the British, as long as I learn from it and get better I have progressed as a bber.

I have learned so much more about my body in these 18 months off season and 12 weeks dieting, Its really just a case of

'that starts 2 weeks earlier'

'I'll cut that out a week earlier'

etc etc. I think I Got a pretty good grasp on things this time and with just a little adjustment I should bring the best ever shape and conditioning of my career to Nottingham.


----------



## Fivos

Tom i remember doing something simular in 2004 after the prejuging i went back to the hotel room and just lay on my bed full clothed. That evening was probably the best condition i have ever been in. My Avator was from that evening.

Well done again Tom.

Fivos


----------



## Nytol

Tinytom said:


> I am definately carbing up more for the British, obviously I was worried about losing my condition by spilling over but I totally stuffed my face yesterday and I still look OK, not show standard obviously but it shows that even a day of crap wouldnt make me fat.
> 
> etc etc. I think I Got a pretty good grasp on things this time and with just a little adjustment I should bring the best ever shape and conditioning of my career to Nottingham.


Did you use any insulin in your carb up?

As I said in my other post, I feel you could have been bigger in just as good condidtion, and it seems you feel the same way now.

I will plan ahead this time and certainly keep my schedual clear for the British.

Well done again mate, :thumb:


----------



## DB

woah man i think u'd need to be very advanced with slin to use it for a carb up.. i find it can make me hold alot of water if i slightly over do it on the carbs


----------



## supercell

I'd agree with Tom in that he could have taken in more carbs.

The thing with aldactone is that unless you are literally stuffing your face with clean carbs you will flatten out and a guy Toms size could easily take in 1000g on day 1, 900g on day 2 and around 300-600g on day 3 depending on how full he is after the previous 2 days.

Using vitargo is the only way you can take in that amount of carbs as if it were solid food you would be looking at eating kgs of spuds!!!

I took in 2500g over 3 days and still lost 1lb over the 3 days, just shows how much the body can actually take when using aldactone at 100mgs per day.

The trick is also to drink loads too which Tom did as without the fluid the carbs have no way of getting to the muscle and you would end up bloated and flat.

The lighting was appalling and didn't show off the guys hard work. There was about a 1sq meter square on the stage where you could see their conditioning. This was one of the main draw backs with the show and Paul Smith admitted they had problems with the lighting but couldn't do anything about it at the last minute.

Best of luck with (and enjoy) your time off Tom and hope that all goes to plan at the British in October, I for one wouldn't miss it for the world!!

J


----------



## Peg

Congratulations, Tom! You've got to be right chuffed.

Best wishes for the next show!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## matt p

one thing that hasn't been touched upon was toms posing routine, i thought it was amaizing, how you moved from one pose to another it just flowed perfectly and i real eye opener and a lesson in how to show yourself off on stage.

Congratulations bro, enjoy your rest period!


----------



## Tinytom

Nytol - I didnt use insluin in carb up, I know that some use this to great effect but I really dont like messing with insulin while I'm depleted on a diet, even if the carbs are high.

I'm going to take it easy these next few weeks but I am actually right back to my normal off season diet now except for a pie that I ate yesterday. When I eat loads of crap I always feel rough so I try to clean up as soon as possible.


----------



## hackskii

Tinytom said:


> I'm going to take it easy these next few weeks but I am actually right back to my normal off season diet now except for a manpie that I ate yesterday.


WTF?


----------



## Littleluke

LOL Hacks!! Good point with Tom's routine Matt. The routine was really something special, you have amazing stage presence, something to aspire to imo. As for the music, just class Tom, I'm looking through some old music my mum has so I can suprise a few people next year! And no Baz not YMCA LOL!


----------



## crazycacti

'In the Navy' then? Complete with sailors uniform as a prop???

LMAO!!!

This comp was way to far for me to get down to, but Nottingham - most possibly  ... what time do the evening shows normally end? I'd have to get back somehow you see...


----------



## winger

crazycacti said:


> 'In the Navy' then? Complete with sailors uniform as a prop???
> 
> LMAO!!!


Was this your song Tom? Click here.


----------



## stevebaker

Well done Tom, all that hard work paid off!

Tom could you post the recipe for those flapjacks you made to carb up on.


----------



## Tinytom

Flapjack recipe

500g Jumbo Oats

300g Waxy Maize Starch

500g Strawberries

400g Raspberries

Splenda

Flaked Almonds

1. Blend 400g Oats and 200g WMS and half the fruit together with a little water

2. transfer blended slop to bowl

3. Add the remaining 100g oats for texture and mix in the WMS to thicken it up.

4. Finally add the remaining fruit which is only chopped up, this will give the flapjacks a juicy texture.

5. Transfer to 1 or 2 flapjack tins depending on how thick you like them (I have found that thin are best for nibbling on.

6. Bake for 45-60 minutes on Gas mark 6 (200C), the flapjacks may rise a little if the mixture was thick

7. Leave to cool

8. Use a pizza slicer to divide up.

9. Leave to stand for a day - the vitargo will 'set' the flapjacks and dry them out so they will be nice and dry but juicy as well, if you eat them too soon they are really chewy like a Wham bar so let them set for greater effect.


----------



## stevebaker

Thanks tom, when you say 300g waxy maize starch is this the vitargo?


----------



## DB

stevebaker said:


> Thanks tom, when you say 300g waxy maize starch is this the vitargo?


Yes dude same stuff... we get it from bulkpowders same sh1t but 1/4 the price... lookin awesome in your avatar mate!


----------



## stevebaker

just looked at that site and its a hell of a lot cheaper than i payed for my vitargo! thanks bud!

Thanks for the compliment about my aviator too!


----------



## Tinytom

Yeah I used WMS in my flapjacks but also used Vitargo drinks.


----------



## stevebaker

so is WMS the same as vitargo? could i used vitargo in the flapjacks?


----------



## TypeR

i love these show threads ive learnt more in the last 4 months than i have in 4 years lol, excellent 

Ben


----------



## Nytol

stevebaker said:


> so is WMS the same as vitargo? could i used vitargo in the flapjacks?


You could, but why pay more for the brand name, it is exactly the same stuff.

I like it a lot.

There have been a few posts mentioning this before, I use the bulk powder one, I wont go back to maltodextrin or glucose now.


----------



## crazycacti

i'll second the WMS from bulk powders... good stuff - exactley the same as vitargo...

stil training at goldstar mr. baker??


----------



## stevebaker

wish i had have knew about the WSM from bulk powders 2 months ago before i spent a fortune on a 5kg tub of vitargo!!!

yeah mate still at gold star!


----------



## ethos

***********************

Dont use my thread for stupid adverts


----------



## Tinytom

I'm getting tired of all these stupid adverts for Myprotein.

Yes they are a board sponsor but that doesnt mean that every fcuking thread needs a bloody ad for them.:mad:


----------



## Nytol

I use Bulkpowders myself,


----------



## ethos

Tinytom said:


> I'm getting tired of all these stupid adverts for Myprotein.
> 
> Yes they are a board sponsor but that doesnt mean that every fcuking thread needs a bloody ad for them.:mad:


I understand that, but for the same amount (10kg) you could save £10?

Just thought I was being helpful.... christ!


----------



## Tinytom

ethos said:


> I understand that, but for the same amount (10kg) you could save £10?
> 
> Just thought I was being helpful.... christ!


Fair enough on the being helpful part of it but if you read my thread in the supps section you will see the reason I edited it.

I put the show thread up for information purposes and dont appreciate it being used as a springboard for any over the top adverts for sponsors especially when the reasons behind members recommending certain sponsors is that they get a kickback from every person that uses their discount code.

Maybe I was a little abrupt in what I wrote I meant nothing personal by it.


----------



## ethos

Tinytom said:


> Fair enough on the being helpful part of it but if you read my thread in the supps section you will see the reason I edited it.
> 
> I put the show thread up for information purposes and dont appreciate it being used as a springboard for any over the top adverts for sponsors especially when the reasons behind members recommending certain sponsors is that they get a kickback from every person that uses their discount code.
> 
> Maybe I was a little abrupt in what I wrote I meant nothing personal by it.


Sorry bud, haven't read your thread. I'll take a look...

I'd like to point out I have nothing to do with them, was simply trying to save people money as it all adds up! Wasn't advertising my code either, I can see where you're coming from though so no hard feelings


----------



## Tinytom

Pictures courtesy of Alex Mac editor of the Beef mag. www.alexmac.biz


----------



## Ralphy

mg: 

Very nice pics indeed Mr Blackman. I'm looking forward to seeing you do some severe damage at the British.

Now put the pie down and slowly walk away.


----------



## winger

Most impressive. I guess size does matter.


----------



## hackskii

Damn, those legs are freaky......


----------



## Robsta

looking superb Tom.....


----------



## chrisj22

Fantastic Tom...


----------



## pgr13

hi Tom!

thanks for the chat back-stage. congrats and c u at the British Champ as i placed second and recived invitation!


----------



## Tinytom

Nice to chat to you mate, well done on placing in that tough class. Stick around this site for the best advice mate.

And next time you diet put up your diet thread its really motivating I can tell you.


----------



## Nytol

Nice pictures mate, looking great.

The 1st ones you linked to, did not do you justice IMO.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Serious man, that slab of chest u got is killa! u must tell me how to get that!


----------



## Nytol

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> u must tell me how to get that!


Hard work I believe?


----------



## pgr13

thanks tom. i have put up a thread b4 this comp:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/19124-my-prep-ukbff-portsmouth.html

but didnt get help that i was counting on. also im a bit stubborn and like to do things my way.

i will now upload some comp pic there from Alex Mac.


----------



## LEWIS

you awsome there tom


----------



## winger

LEWIS said:


> your awsome there tom


Yes he is!


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Ash

I actually backed off from my chest training this year so that my other bodyparts could catch up.

I am definately more happy with these photos than the ones on digital sports.

I was depleted at this show and could have eaten more to carb up so next time I'll remember this and be awesomer LMAO.


----------



## LEWIS

you are in 'the beef ' mag everywhere mate


----------



## Tinytom

LEWIS said:


> you are in 'the beef ' mag everywhere mate


Yeah I saw it in WHSMITH this weekend, havent received my copy yet. Alex must have run out of photos lol.

I'm in bodyfitness as well this month but its a photo from 2005!


----------



## LEWIS

you have fame now!!

liked the posedown pic on page 48

if you need a copy and cant get one il stick mine in the post for you mate (have read it now)


----------



## Tinytom

Thats cool mate I've got a subscription so it should be here anyday.

Keep it and one day when I'm famous I'll autograph it for you.

for a fiver


----------



## Nytol

I'll have to pick that up,


----------



## LEWIS

Tinytom said:


> Thats cool mate I've got a subscription so it should be here anyday.
> 
> Keep it and one day when I'm famous I'll autograph it for you.
> 
> for a fiver


and i can sell it on for a tenner .


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> Thats cool mate I've got a subscription so it should be here anyday.


LOL mate teh subscriptions come out 10 days later than the mag i swear!


----------



## Deano!

congratz tom mate, you worked hard for it and it paid off

some of you guys just look awesome, its fantastic

dont you get alot of promotional offers etc?


----------



## ah24

musculator said:


> diet is always good for health


wtf? dude stop bringing up old posts...i said that in another thread..

If your going to bump an old thread - make it a semi decent post


----------



## Tinytom

You picked the wrong thread to post hor on.

You will be banned next time.

Whatever the reason for spamming posts with silly comments you are starting to get annoying.


----------

